# WAR ungleich WoW - Bitte beachten!



## Jaimewolf (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Da ich gerne vermeiden möchte, dass WoW-Spieler  bei Warhammer Erscheinen enttäuscht werden, weil es seinen Fokus nicht auf einen reinen Itemwahn setzt, so möchte ich euch vorwarnen oder zum Nachdenken bewegen, wenn von WoW zu WAR gewechselt wird. Bitte übernehmt nicht die PvP/Pve-Verhaltensweisen aus WoW, weswegen die WoW-Community u. a. einen schlechten Ruf aufweist. WAR wird nach jetzigem Erkenntnisstand sehr teamorientiert ablaufen, damit die eigene Seite erfolgreich bestehen kann, was sich dann z.B. in guten Gegenstandsbelohnungen niederschlägt.

Zu oft lese ich Beiträge, wo WAR mit WoW verglichen wird oder man brüskiert sich darüber, dass WAR nicht wie WoW gestaltet wird. Allein da muss man ansetzen, um Irrtümer oder absichtliches Schlechtreden seitens der WoW-Gemeinschaft vorzubeugen. Übertragt bitte nicht das Spielkonzept von WoW zu WAR. Dazu muss gesagt werden, wenn man als Wow-Spieler das WAR-Konzept nicht leiden mag, so sollte man eher bei WoW bleiben. Und nun einige Informationen zum WAR-Konzept.

- WAR ist auf den Schwerpunkt RvR ausgelegt. Das bedeutet keine grossen Pve-Schlachtzugformationen zur Schlachtung eines Raidbosses, der immer gleich agiert und viele epische Gegenstände fallen lässt wie in WoW. Sondern RvR bedeutet überall auf der Weltkarte möglichst im Team und mit Verstand, seiner Fraktion viele viele Siegpunkte über das Bekämpfen von meist menschlichen Spielern und dem Erfüllen verschiedener anderer Aufgaben, wie z.B. Festungseinnahmen - und Verteidigungen usw., für die Eroberung der feindlichen Spielerhauptstadt zu ermöglichen. Darunter fallen natürlich auch einige Pve-Aufgaben und es wird wohl auch einige Kerker für kleinere Pve-Gruppen geben, trotzdem wird der Fokus eben auf dem RvR liegen. Findet euch damit ab, das WAR sehr RvR-lastig sein wird. Des Weiteren wird es keine Trennung zwischen PvP- und Pve-Skillungen bei den Charakteren geben, wie man es aus WoW kennt, da WAR PvP (RvR) als Schwerpunkt gewählt hat.

- Mit in Insiderkreisen bekannten Egotouren, Rofler, Roxor und Pownerverhalten macht ihr nicht nur euch, sondern auch eurer Fraktion das Leben schwer. Jeder, der WoW spielt oder spielte, der weiß, was damit gemeint ist. Hierfür reicht ein regelmässiger Besuch der Schlachtfelder, insbesondere dem des Alteractals. 

Daher eine dringende Bitte: Spielt im Team zusammen und verhaltet euch auch so. Obig genannte Spieler werden in WAR nicht gerne gesehen werden und im schlimmsten Falle werden sie von ihrer Fraktion ignoriert und dürfen vor sich hinwelken. In WoW ist es recht einfach sich über das Abgreifen von Schlachtfeldmarken bei Niederlagen und Killehre, episch auszurüsten, was auch meistens (so erlebe ich es leider täglich) in einer unüberschaubaren Anzahl von verlorenen Schlachtfeldern endet und ebenfalls keinen Spaß bringt. WAR setzt für den Erhalt der besten Gegenstände aber ein gutes fraktionsinternes Teamspiel voraus, damit die gegnerische Hauptstadt mehr als einmal niederbrennt, was auch den Erhalt der besten Gegenstände sichert.

- In Warhammer Online wird m.M. nach Stellungsspiel und das richtige Handeln der jeweiligen Archetypenklasse essenziell sein. Zur richtigen Zeit das Richtige tun, das wird über Sieg und Niederlage bestimmen, also die eigene Fraktion Boden gut machen lassen. Jeder Spieler wird gefordert sein seine Aktionspunkte und die damit ausgelösten Fähigkeiten seines Charakters richtig einzusetzen. In WoW führt das Spammen von „Crowd Control“ und den Schadensfertigkeiten eines Charakters recht schnell zum Sieg und setzt nicht unbedingt die vollständige Aufmerksamkeit des Spielers voraus. So einfach wird WAR nach meinem Informationsstand nicht aussehen. Fähigkeitenspamming wird alleine schon durch den begrenzten Aktionspunktepool für Fähigkeiten des Charakters begrenzt. Anbei sollen feindliche Charaktere im PvP bei WAR in der Lage sein, die Aktionspunkteregeneration der eigenen Spielfigur zu verlangsamen z.B. Tanks J Dadurch wird der umsichtige Umgang mit den Aktionspunkten zu jeder Zeit ein wichtiges Spielelement.

- Auch die Auswahl einer von vier Archetypklassen ist sehr wichtig. Damit meine ich, das man sich bewusst sein sollte, diese Klasse auch entsprechend ihrer Klasse zu handhaben und nicht aus dem Rahmen zu fallen, was wiederum zu einem schlechten Abschneiden des eigenen Kampfverbandes und der Fraktion im RvR führt, falls eine egoistische (Roxxor)-Spielweise die Runde macht.

Die vier Archetypklassen sind folgende: Tank, Fernkampf bzw. Nahkampfheiler, reiner Range-DD und reiner Melee-DD. Dabei ist zu beachten, das ein Tank sehr gut einstecken und nicht schlecht austeilen kann, aber er ist kein reiner DD und auch nicht dafür vorgesehen. Auch hier muss man sich vom WoW-Denkmuster loslösen, dass Tankklasse + Schadensbaum in WoW = Tankklasse in WAR ist. Wenn dem so wäre bräuchte WAR keine Melee-DD, die zwar weniger einstecken können als der Tank, aber dafür mehr Schaden an den Gegner bringen. Der Tank hat in WAR, im Gegensatz zu WoW, im PvP bzw. RvR seine ihm vorbestimmte Rolle. Er ist in WAR wichtig! Anbei zwei Links zu Diskussionen und Erläuterungen zum Thema Tank in WAR.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47071 ab Seite 3, Beitrag 59 oder
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48256 , zudem die Buffed-Warhammerunterforen in Punkto Karrieren bei Ordnung oder Zerstörung auch Diskussionen zum Thema Tank in WAR beinhalten.

Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß, wer in WAR starken Schaden machen will, wie z.B. der Jäger, Magier, Krieger, Schurke in WoW, der wird auf eine reine Range-DD bzw. Melee-DD-Klasse in WAR zurückgreifen müssen. Ein Tank ist dafür nicht die geeignete Wahl. Die heilfähigen Klassen in WAR können und müssen zwar teilweise auch Schaden austeilen um heilen zu können, sollten dies aber nicht als Schwerpunkt ansehen, da der Tank oder DD regelmässig Heilung benötigen wird. Der Tank seinerseits muss seine Talente und Fähigkeiten der Gruppe zur Verfügung stellen und sie seiner Klasse nach schützen, stärken, den Gegner abfangen bzw. debuffen usw. Dahingehend sind nicht viele Informationen bekannt, was dem Tank genau an Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung steht, um die Gegner an sich zu binden. Durch die Kollisionsabfrage kann man nicht wie in WoW durch den Tank hindurchrennen, sondern ist gezwungen sich diesem gepanzerten Ungetüm zu stellen, wenn man nicht schnell an ihm zum Heiler oder DD vorbeikommt. Demnach kommt den Spielern von Tanks und Heilern eine besondere Bedeutung im Kampfgeschehen zu. Strategisches und taktisches Handeln und Denken ist hier sehr wichtig. Die Fehler eines „Roxxor“ oder „Powner“, der diese Klasse spielt, werden viel schwerwiegender zu Buche schlagen, als wenn derselbe Spieler einen reinen DD auswählt. Natürlich sollte auch ein DD wissen, wann es Zeit für ihn ist sich aus dem Kampfgeschehen zu lösen und hinter dem Tank bzw. der Frontlinie, zwecks Erholung oder Heilung zu verschwinden.

Diese zwei Links zu YouTube-Videos sollen euch ein wenig auf WAR einstimmen. Sie sind zwar nicht direkt mit Warhammer Online verbunden (bis auf Ersteres), obwohl sie dem Warhammer Universum angehören, dennoch finde ich sie sehens- und empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB1AuTeVLic...feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBmVndzNIkI 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_KlINBUYc4 

Nun, diese Worte sollten erst einmal reichen und den Unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR ein wenig hervorzuheben 

Wir sehen uns in WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Text, besonders die Hervorhebung der Rolle der Tankklasse in einem PvP lastigem Spiel, und die Betonung wie wichtig das Teamplay sein wird...nicht nur das unmittelbare, Taktische Teamplay, sondern der serverweite Zusammenhalt der Community (Eine der Tugenden, die ich mir von der beginnenden W.A.R - Community (GEMEINSCHAFT) am sehnlcihsten erwarte, auch über Gilden"grenzen" hinweg)
Denn das Denken wie in ... anderen MMOs "yesssssss, meine gilde is sooo weit ey, da kann deine gleich whinen gehn!!" wird in W.A.R genauso wenig belohnt werden wie das Solozockertum...stimmt, eine Gilde kann viel erreichen, aber wenn es an die wirklich GROSSEN AUfgaben im RvR geht, als da wären Städteraids, oder schlachten um T3-T4 Festungen, an denen auch mal mehrere hundert Spieler beteiligt sein können, ist Zusammenarbeit angesagt.

(In dieser Hinsicht geht Mythic mit der Möglichkeit der Gildenallianzen einen grossen Schritt in die richtige Richtung)

Bleibt eigentlich nciht viel mehr zu tun als ein dickes grosses

*100% Unterschrieben*

darunterzusetzen.

Wenngleich ich fürchte, dass die von dir angesprochenen Roxxor und Powner/Pwner 
1. Nicht wissen was "=|=" Bedeutet (was != heisst wissen sie aber wahrscheinlich noch weniger)
Edith sagt: Super gelöst durch umbenennen des Threadtitels =) 10/10 Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Diesen Text...Leider...nicht lesen werden (Oder für die in ihm beantworteten Fragen gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Pobsch (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Sehr schön beschrieben.

Sticky!


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

jo n sticky wäre nice ich glaub aber ned das es was bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (5. Juli 2008)

So früh am morgen so viel Langeweile, tsts...^^

Find den Text aber auch gut und hilft hoffentlich einigen ihre Sichtweise dementsprechend einzustellen.


----------



## KunQ (5. Juli 2008)

Tolle Arbeit! trozdem wird es nicht viel nützen da viele WoW als DAS MMORPG sehen und denken und nicht wissen das Ultima bzw. DaoC den Urgestein für die MMORPGs gelegt haben. Bekannt wurde dieses Genre ja eigentlich durch WoW und daher werden viele es damit vergleichen weil sie denken, Wie schon geschrieben das es DAS MMORPG ist.

Finde es einfach ätzend. Bestes Beispiel: D3 wurd angekündigt nichtmals 5mins später wird D3 besser als WoW hier im Forum..... dazu fällt einem einfach nichstmehr ein also ob man ne Gurke mit einer Tomate vergleichen will und nach 20 Jahren dann festellt das es doch 2 andere arten von Gemüse ist.

aber aufjedenfall /sticky


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

KunQ schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit! trozdem wird es nicht viel nützen da viele WoW als DAS MMORPG sehen und denken und nicht wissen das Ultima bzw. DaoC den Urgestein für die MMORPGs gelegt haben. Bekannt wurde dieses Genre ja eigentlich durch WoW und daher werden viele es damit vergleichen weil sie denken, Wie schon geschrieben das es DAS MMORPG ist.
> 
> Finde es einfach ätzend. Bestes Beispiel: D3 wurd angekündigt nichtmals 5mins später wird D3 besser als WoW hier im Forum..... dazu fällt einem einfach nichstmehr ein also ob man ne Gurke mit einer Tomate vergleichen will und nach 20 Jahren dann festellt das es doch 2 andere arten von Gemüse ist.
> 
> aber aufjedenfall /sticky




Da fragt man sich dann, ob die "Loyalität" der Spieler jetzt WoW oder Blizzard gilt ^^
Die von dir angesprochenen Kunden werden das hier sowieso nicht lesen, WoW Fanbois im W.A.R Forum sind im Allgemeinen nicht darauf aus sich zu informieren, sondern zu provozieren.

Was die plötzliche Unterstützung für Diablo III anbelangt...ich freu mich auch darauf, ich kannte Diablo I, und hab den zweiten Teil ewig lange mit meinen Schulfreunden gezockt =)

Ich schätze mal die "Diablo III > WoW" Bewertungswelle kommt aus zwei Quellen...Spieler A (Wie ich) hat langsam genug von WoW und kennt ausserdem den Vorgänger, oder sogar beide Vorgänger, und ist einfach happy darüber dass die "Mutter des Hack´n Slay" wieder einen Auftritt hat. (Für mich war Diablo I die Einstiegsdroge in den Bereich Rollenspiel, zuvor habe ich nie ein RPG gezockt)
Spieler B hat keine Ahnung wie er Diablo I zum laufen bringt, und würde ein SPiel mit so einen "lolgrafik" auch gar nicht spielen. Da er nach Argumenten sucht SPiele ausser WoW schlecht aussehen zu lassen (Ja, wir sprechen vom Fanboi) sucht er jetzt "Verbündete" indem er andere grosse Spiele seines Lieblingsherstellers in den Ring führt...und dabei beflissentlich übersieht, dass Diablo und MMORPG soviel miteinander zu tun haben wie Fips Asmussen und Germanys next Topmodel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich dann, ob die "Loyalität" der Spieler jetzt WoW oder Blizzard gilt ^^
> Die von dir angesprochenen Kunden werden das hier sowieso nicht lesen, WoW Fanbois im W.A.R Forum sind im Allgemeinen nicht darauf aus sich zu informieren, sondern zu provozieren.
> 
> Was die plötzliche Unterstützung für Diablo III anbelangt...ich freu mich auch darauf, ich kannte Diablo I, und hab den zweiten Teil ewig lange mit meinen Schulfreunden gezockt =)
> ...



Aber son kleinen Drang haben evtl. doch welche wenn sie gerade auf Buffed Startseite sind und dann sehen "War =|= WoW" ich mein da ist ein wichtiges Wort für die drin immerhin WoW :> und jetzt muss ihr Titel mit Fanboyspam wieder aufrechtgehalten werden. Immerhin haben wir gerade erst 10 Uhr und ich denke so ab 11 wenn sie mal endlich aufstehen werden, könnte das gespämme wieder losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diablo 1 hab ich damals auf der PS1 gezogt :X dann kam der 1. PC dann D1 für PC geholt und wo dann D2 und LoD rauskam og sucht pur und da wurd einem auch nie Langweilig auch wenn es nur 5 Akte gegeben hat, waren die Baal Runs und das "Ninja Looten" in D2 echt spannend :>


----------



## zorakh55 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich bin ein WoW Fanboy und flame jetzt mal WAR [/ironie off]
Der Text gefällt mir auch wenn das kein WoWler lesen wird. Ich denke besonders gut ist er für die hdro Spieler, weil diese sich ohnehin schon von WoW abgewand haben und nicht gleich anfangen rumzuheulen wenn eine Konkurenz zu WoW kommt


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

KunQ schrieb:


> waren die Baal Runs und das "Ninja Looten" in D2 echt spannend :>



Hui war das damals noch lustig als man mit "Telekinese" als Zauberin noch Gegenstände aufheben konnte *g*

Nicht dass ich sowas jemals für etwas gemeines benutzt hätte, *Hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich war auch mal jung...


----------



## KunQ (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hui war das damals noch lustig als man mit "Telekinese" als Zauberin noch Gegenstände aufheben konnte *g*
> 
> Nicht dass ich sowas jemals für etwas gemeines benutzt hätte, *Hust*
> 
> ...



Mir ging das nach nem Jahr rumklicken und 5 neuen Mäusen aufn Sack, das ich kurz nen Autopickup Bot hatte.. naja 2 stunden später Key Bann -.- aus fehlern Lernt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (5. Juli 2008)

Das WAAAARHAMMER! nicht wie WoW ist ist mir schon bewusst aber in wowo war es auch nicht leicht mein lieber Freund Sonnenbrunnenplateuo haben weltweit nur 13gilden down. Wo ich dich aber verstehen kann ist das Galdiatorset für ehre das finde ich behinder hätten sie nie einführen sollen ansonsten finde ichs eigentlich ganz ok.

mfg

Camillo


----------



## Usiel (5. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön geschriebener Text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke wir brauchen keine Angst vor den WoW Roxxorn haben. Es gibt den Reiz von blinkenden, leuchtenden epischen Belohnungen wie bei WoW nicht so wie im zuvor genannten Spiel. Damit ist der Suchtfaktor der Itemgeilheit nicht gegeben und es wird sie nicht lange im Spiel halten. Sie werden sich das Spiel angucken, recht schnell merken das es ihren Spieltrieb nicht unterstützt und werden sich aus dem Spielgeschehen wieder zurück ziehen. Klar, sie schimpfen und werden es als das schlechteste Spiel allerzeiten hin stellen und sich dann auf D3 freuen wo ihre Vorlieben sicher wieder voll unterstützt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf eine friedliche zergende WAR Gemeinschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2008)

Nur mal so am Rande

Wir reden hier von einem Produkt, das bei mir in den Verkaufsregalen steht? Ein Produkt das von jedermann zu haben ist? Das noch Heute ausprobiert und verglichen werden kann? Oder von warmen Luftblasen, die entweder floppen oder toppen werden?

Sorry liebe Leute, bis das Spiel erhältlich sein und ausprobiert werden kann ist das doch alles nur warme Luft. Wenn ich mir die Firmenvertreter vornehme, dann gibt es bezüglich der Veröffentlichungtermine bisher nur unscharfe angaben. Generell fürchte ich aber, das WoW derzeit etwas weiter ist wie War, da ich zumindest schon die Ausstattung für das Event anläßlich der Einführung des nächsten Addons auswählen kann.

Was mir auch Aufstößt ist das herumwerfen mit dem Begriff Fanboi. Solange das Produkt nicht im Laden steht ist alles spekulativ - wohin das ganze führt sieht man bei Funcoms schnellschuss mit Age of Conan - die Hälfe meiner Bestellung vegetiert nach dem bekanntwerden technischer Probleme in den Verkaufsregalen vor sich hin - inclusive Collectors Box.

Zum Thema, man könne das Spiel und das Spiel B nicht miteinander vergleichen - lies dir mal einige Werke über selektive Warnehmung durch und mach darauf aufbauend mal einige Kurse in Verkaufspsychologie. Natürlich wird auch War mit Wow verglichen werden. Welche Probleme sich dabei für eine neues Onlinegame ergeben will ich euch mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen.

Herr A will sich ein neues Auto kaufen. Er geht zum Autohändler B und erfährt, das er dort ein ausgereiftes Kfz in seiner Wunschklasse erhalten kann.
Anschließend besucht Herr A den Autohändler C. Dort erfährt er das er ein Kfz mit etwas gefälligerer Formgebung erstehen könnte, es aber noch technische Probleme gibt und diese im laufe der Zeit durch die Werkstätten behoben werden.
Nun ratet mal bei welchem Händler A sein Auto kauft.

Und hier gehe ich nur von einem Einsteiger, der sich ein neues Kfz kaufen will. Ein Kfz Besitzer, der einen gebrauchtwagen sein eigen nennt, kommt wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf die Idee, sich einen mit technischen Problemen behafteten Nachfolger zu holen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist sicher unschwer nachzuvollziehen - WoW funktioniert und es setzt die Meßlatte, an der sich neue Produkte orientieren müssen. Neue Games müssen zumindest technisch auf Augenhöhe mithalten können, sonst wird das ganze wie bei AoC doch ziemlich schwer im Markt zu plazieren sein.

Noch etwas zum rumgeblubbere von früheren Community Zeiten bei Ultima, DAoC etc. - Aufwachen, wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen und Onlinegames sind Massenmarkttauglich geworden. Wenn ich mir WoW betrachte dann sind da unter meinen Kunden die erstaunlichsten Typen. Ich hab da den 64 jährigen Opa der mit seinem 13 jährigen Enkel raiden geht, die Oma die das Spiel vom Enkel bekam und nie zuvor ein Computerspiel gespielt hat und die jetzt ganz gespannt auf die Scherbenwelt, die sie nach 5 monaten Gamezeit mit ihrer - weil sie schick aussieht - Nachtelfen Druidin erreicht hat?

Ich sehe als Händler auch die Gesichter die hinter den Gamechars stehen, zumindest komme ich wenn ich Zeit habe, bei Verkauf von Gamecards mit dem einen oder anderen ins Gespräch und sehe eben wer da Spielt. Und der Verdienst, das solche Leute spielen, das sie Spass haben, der liegt bei Blizzard - es ist die schiere Masse an Causalgamern die als Marktgruppe erreicht wurden. Und wenn ich mir die schiere Zahl an Neuverkäufen ansehe, dann liegt Blizz auch jetzt noch mit AoC auf Augenhöhe, wohlgemerkt bei Neueinsteigern.

Und diese Masse an Causalgamern bildet jetzt die Community. Und wenn ich mir die Ergüsse vieler Comunity Poster ansehe, ihre Wortwahl gegenüber Kiddies oder aber das herumflamen, das es bei einem Spiel nichts mehr zu tun gebe, dann Glückwunsch - ihr gehört zu dem einen Prozent hardcore Gamer, die eigentlich kein größerer MMO Gamer Produzent haben möchte. Projekte wie WoW AoC oder War müssen den Massenmarkt und nicht nur einige hardcore Gamer bedienen können. Ich selbst bin bei WoW bisjetzt nur duch Kara gekommen (clar) und war zweimal in Gruul dabei - ansonsten muss ich die eigenen Kiddies quälen, Demos testen, mit meiner Frau etwas herumsexeln und auch arbeiten gehen - wenn Mitarbeiter im Urlaub sind muss der cheffe auch mal 6 Tage von 10 - 20 Uhr im Laden stehen.

Also herunterkommen, das Spiel wenns da ist natürlich bei MIR kaufen (natürlich mit vielen Game Cards) und sich als Community die Mitspieler aussuchen, die einem gefallen und mit ihnen vergilden. Da ich viel mit Kunden zu tun habe kann ich nur sagen die Community bei WoW entspricht dem wahren Leben, es gibt nette Leute und Vollidioten und wenn man seine Traumcomunity sucht, dann muss man wohl allein Spielen (auch da gibt es viele schöne Spiele, die ich da nennen kann)

Also locker bleiben und Spass haben beim Spielen, und kauft sie bei MIR.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Juli 2008)

*gähn* guten morgen

und um noch unproduktiver zu sein, sw ist von 39 gilden clear.


----------



## Arben (5. Juli 2008)

@ Immondys: lol..., mehr kann ich da nich sagen. Ein literarischer Erguss über Psychologie, den hier weder jemand wünscht noch jemand verstehen wird.

Allemal, WoW wird von einer CasualCommunty beherrscht, das treibt den ganzen Laden Raidtechnisch in den Ruin. Man kann ja weder auf das Equip stolz sein, noch auf einen Bosskill der mehr als 2 Monate nach dem Firstkill gemacht wird. Da schreien dann die ersten "Casuals" das sie zu wenig vom Content erleben... Wie es weiter geht sollte allen bekannt sein.

Ich hoffe auch das WAR anders wird als WoW und für mehr Arbeit im Team auch belohnt. Und ich finde die derzeitigen Ansätze alle sehr interessant, inklusive des Universums in welchem das Spiel angesiedelt ist. 

zum Schluss: Wo ist denn "bei MIR"?


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich nun auch als Fanboy (wobei boy sicherlich nicht richtig ist) dargestellt aber ich mag WoW nunmal.

Ich spiele es seit 3 1/2 Jahren (mit 9 Monaten Pause zwischendurch) und es macht mir immer noch Spass.

Im übrigen kenne ich auch die ganzen alten Spiele (Diablo I & II, Baldur's Gate usw.) und habe nicht zuletzt durch diese Spass an Rollenspielen gefunden.

Fakt ist: Blizzard liefert bei ALLEN seinen Spielen hervorragende Qualität ab und daraus resultieren viele Spieler und jahrelanger Spielspass.

Es sind in der Zwischenzeit schon einige Spiele auf den Markt gekommen (HdRo, GuildWars usw.), um die jedesmal ein Hype gemacht wurde. GuildWars ist kostenlos - toll - viel besser als WoW. HdRo hat die viel bessere Grafik! Na und? Was hört man von diesen Spielen heute noch? Wieviele Spieler haben diese Spiele noch?

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es WAR genauso gehen wird - aber zumindest halte ich es für möglich.
Trotzdem wünsche ich allen natürlich viel Spass beim Spielen von WAR.


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

@Immondys

Mit dem Punkt "Massentauglich" hast du recht *zustimm*

Nur muss man da auch marktechnisch ein bischen weiterdenken.
Der Markt für reine PVE MMOs ist gesättigt, WoW ist hier ungeschlagen (was die ständige Ausweitung angeht) Auch andere Spiele konzentrieren sich auf den PVE.
Aus der Sicht eines Betriebes (der natürlich gewinnorientiert denken muss) wird die Sparte PVE Fokus zunehmend uninteressanter. Sie müssen gegen eine sehr große Konkurenz anrennen.
WoW wird hier auf lange Sicht immer der "Vergleichswert" bleiben, gegen den man andere PVE fokusierte Spiele aufrechnet.

Wenn ein weiteres großes MMO versucht "neues" zu bringen, muss man immer aufpassen das es nicht genau wie der "Konkurent" gestaltet ist. (Wenn man nicht anders ist...Kunde hat kein Interesse)
Würde man das tun, ist die Gefahr den Kunden zu verlieren enorm. Man muß sich in gewisser Weise immer "anders" präsentieren als es der Konkurent macht.
WAR geht nunmal den Weg des RvRs. Natürlich gab es da auch schon Spiele, nur sind diese sagen wir mal "veraltet" (auch wenn es sie noch immer gibt)

WAR ist nicht "besser" "toller" was auch immer als WoW...es ist schlicht und ergreifend anders------>andere Zielgruppe.
Im PVE Fokus müssten sie immer drauf achten.....hat das der "Konkurent" schon?
Im RvR Fokus gibt es derzeit kein ähnliches Konzept (ja DaoC, aber das ist "veraltet" auch wenn es noch gut ist)
Es ist einfach leichter nicht auf die Zielgruppe eines anderen angewiesen zu sein, es ist einfacher sich seine eigene Zielgruppe zu "schaffen".

Vergleiche wird es immer geben......nur findet man dann eben wenig Gemeinsamkeiten. 

Das ist auch immer so ein grauenvoller Ausdruck "Wird XY WoW vom Thron stoßen".
WoW bleibt im PVE Bereich lange Zeit der Marktführer, andere MMOs wollen nicht "klauen". 
Jeder Spieler muss eine gewisse Mentalität für das jeweilige Konzept haben, sonst würde er nicht bei dem Spiel bleiben.
Es gibt durchaus einen Menge Leute die nicht nur hinter Items herrennen wollen bzw NUR Monster töten. 
WoW überdeckt das mit seinen Abonenten ein wenig.




Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Es sind in der Zwischenzeit schon einige Spiele auf den Markt gekommen (HdRo, GuildWars usw.), um die jedesmal ein Hype gemacht wurde. GuildWars ist kostenlos - toll - viel besser als WoW. HdRo hat die viel bessere Grafik! *Na und? Was hört man von diesen Spielen heute noch? Wieviele Spieler haben diese Spiele noch?
> *



Jeder soll spielen was er mag.
Gegen deinen Post ist nichts einzuwenden bis auf dieses Zitat. 
Wie ich schon sagte derjenige der sagt Spiel X ist BESSER als Spiel Y, hat wenig bis gar keine Ahnung. 
BESSER würde bedeuten das es genau gleich aufgebaut ist und nur die Umsetzung überarbeitet ist bzw der Ablauf reibungsloser ist. Das sind Leute die andere Spiele als eine Art PATCH betrachten.

Der letzte Satz ist allerdings wirklich reines "Fanboytum" (Was für ein Wort^^) Die Spiele gibt es durchaus noch und sie sind auch sehr beliebt, natürlich haben sie nicht die gleiche Abonenten Zahl wie WoW, aber das besagt doch nicht das sie deswegen sofort "versagt" haben.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich nun auch als Fanboy (wobei boy sicherlich nicht richtig ist) dargestellt aber ich mag WoW nunmal.
> 
> Ich spiele es seit 3 1/2 Jahren (mit 9 Monaten Pause zwischendurch) und es macht mir immer noch Spass.
> 
> ...



ähm also ich hab ja nichts gegen deinen beitrag ist toll das es dir spaß macht....
aber ähm  ob man das als  fakt beschreiben kann das blizz bei allen spielen eine hervorragende  qualität bietet lässt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> @ Immondys: lol..., mehr kann ich da nich sagen. Ein literarischer Erguss über Psychologie, den hier weder jemand wünscht noch jemand verstehen wird.
> 
> Allemal, WoW wird von einer CasualCommunty beherrscht, das treibt den ganzen Laden Raidtechnisch in den Ruin. Man kann ja weder auf das Equip stolz sein, noch auf einen Bosskill der mehr als 2 Monate nach dem Firstkill gemacht wird. Da schreien dann die ersten "Casuals" das sie zu wenig vom Content erleben... Wie es weiter geht sollte allen bekannt sein.
> 
> ...



Das WoW von einer Causal Community beherrscht wird habe ich ja ausdrücklich geschrieben und am Beispiel einiger meiner Kunden aufgeführt und ich betrachte dies auch als Verdienst von Blizzard, einen Massenmarkt erschlossen zu haben. Ferner habe ich den Schluss gezogen, das sich Großprojekte in der Art von War nicht ohne einen möglichst großen Kundenkreis, den es zu unterhalten gilt, im Markt plazieren lassen. Soweit scheinen wir die Dinge in Übereinstimmung zu sehen. 
Des weiteren Ziehe ich daraus folgenden Schluss: als Distributer verliere ich lieber 5% High Speed Gamer wie 50% Causal Gamer (ich als Händler sehe das genau so) und schraube daher die Anforderungen, die das Game stellt, im Laufe der Zeit gewaltig zurück. 

Du scheinst dir die Hoffnung auf eine kleine, gepflegte Spielergemeinschaft zu hegen, was jedoch in Zeiten des Massenmarktes auch zu meinem bedauern äußerst schwer geworden ist (wo findet man heute noch gepflegtes RP).  Und die Illusion vom Teamwork möchte ich dir zwar nicht nehmen, aber jeder, der an seinem Rechner sitzt, möchte ein Maximum an Spielspass für sich haben. Dies zu vereinen, nämlich Teamwork und eigenen Spielspass, erfordert Kompromissfähigkeit, und daran wird es nach meinen erfahrungen letztlich scheitern. 

Aber näheres sehen wir dann wenn das Spiel bei MIR im Laden steht und ich meine Collectors installieren werde. MIR ist im Rhein Main Gebiet - näheres will ich dazu aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Kevvulk (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich nun auch als Fanboy (wobei boy sicherlich nicht richtig ist) dargestellt aber ich mag WoW nunmal.
> 
> Ich spiele es seit 3 1/2 Jahren (mit 9 Monaten Pause zwischendurch) und es macht mir immer noch Spass.
> 
> ...




Also ich bezeichne dich nicht als Fanboy. Du magst das Spiel eben spielen (ein Kumpel von mir spielt auch noch immer, hat grade seinen 5.ten 70er raidfertig). 
Nur behaupten das man von GW und HDRO nix hört stimmt nicht, das man von WoW mehr hört liegt einfach noch immer an den ganzen Hype von WoW. Ausserdem machen viele Zeitschriften und auch Internetmagazine (beispiel buffed) aus jeder kleinen News von WoW eine riesige Topnachricht. 
WoW ist ein Spiel für "jeden", jeder kann da was erreichen und sonst was, aber nicht jeden fesselt es wirklich lange, ich hab z.b nach meinen 3.ten 70er einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt da es einfach nur noch das selbe war. 

Wie gesagt Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. GW und HDRO sprechen nicht "jeden" an sondern spezielle Gruppen. GW spricht den E-Sportler an, HDRO die reinrassigen (komisches wort...) PvE und erst recht die RP Spieler an.
AoC spricht die Erwachsenen an und Leute die mal sehen wollen was ihr Rechner so drauf hat.
WAR wird Fans der Vorlage und RvR Fans aus Daoc ansprechen.

Aber keins dieser Spiele wird jemals so viele Accounts wie WoW haben, was mir persönlich aber auch lieber ist. WoW hat einfach den MMORPG Markt für den Großteil der Spieler geöffnet, Vorher waren MMORPGs ja ein richtiges Nischenprodukt.

Ich persönlich hatte auch meinen Spass an WoW (spielzeit 2 Jahre) aber irgendwann ist die Luft einfach raus und es muss was neues her ^^

Also ich freue mich nun auf WAR, der Grafikstyle hat "Ähnlichkeiten" mit WoW (mag keine allzurealistische grafik wie bei AoC und EQ2)und ich bin Fan des tabletops.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir gibts ein kleines @ Immondys:

Dein Vergleich mit KFZ Käufen hinkt...und zwar nicht wenig.

1. Kein Automobil wird mit "Erheblichen Technischen Mängeln" auf den Markt geschickt...der TÜV, der Verbraucherschutz, das Verkehrsministerium, die Medien, die Kunden, die Anwälte, der ÖAMTC, der ARBÖ und noch sehr viele weitere Institutionen würden den Hersteller in der Luft zerreissen. (Immerhin geht es hier um Gefahr für Leib und Leben)

2. Ich weiss nicht wie lange du schon WoW spielst, aber denkst du wirklich, dass es am Anfang von WoW anders war? Das Spiel war streckenweise SO VERBUGGT, und die Server manchmal so instabil, dass man froh sein konnte, wenn man 2 Stunden am Stück zocken durfte ohne ein "Disconnected from Server" zu lesen.

3. Ein Auto dient immer dem selben Zweck...man steigt ein, und fährt rum. Ein Computerspiel ist jedesmal ein neuer Ausdruck, ein neues System (oder einfallslos) und jedes GUTE Computerspiel versucht neue Kundschaft mit neuen Argumenten zu überzeugen. Natürlich gibt es da noch den von dir vielzitierten Casual...dass dieser dem Versuch neues auszuprobieren nicht zugeneigt ist, ist mir klar...dazu ganz unten Weiteres.

5. Auch wenns nicht mehr zum Autokaufergument gehört...aus deinem Post lese ich heraus, dass WoW besser ist, weil seine Verkaufszahlen hoch sind...du weisst schon, dass A: W.A.R noch gar nicht verkauft wird B: Das Tamagotchi öfter verkauft wiurde als WoW (Ist es deswegen besser?) und C: Die Collectors Edition und Pre Order Edition von W.A.R nur mehr zu Schwarzmarktpreisen erhältlich sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6. Nein, die Masse der Spieler die du ansprichst bildet eben keine "Community". Das bedeutet übersetzt "Gemeinschaft", in diesem Sinne eine "Spielergemeinschaft". Und wenn ich mir den Umgangston, das Verhalten in Gruppen, in Gilden, und in Raids ansehe, und das tu ich jetzt schon seit drei Jahren, dann sehe ich seit ungefähr einem Jahr dass: 50% des Chats aus Flame besteht, zwei Drittel aller Spieler einen unkreativeren Charnamen haben als "Shádôdéth", "Deine Mudda" einer der häufigsten Ausdrücke ingame geworden ist usw.

Das schöne ist, diese Entwicklung ist die Schuld des Herstellers...früher hat man sich durch unsoziale Spiel/Ausdrucksweise selbst disqualifiziert, keine Invites in Gruppen oder anständige Gilden gesehen, und die Titelseite gar vieler Ignorelisten geziert.
Heute gibt es:

-Belohnungen fürs Solospiel, die locker mit jedem Raiditem mithalten
-Serverwechsel
-Gilden denen es egal ist wie sich jemand verhält, solange er genug dämätsch macht, da Bosse teils kein tieferes Spielverständnis als dmg benötigen

Insofern attestiere ich WoW Erhebliche Mängel...keine Technischen, nein, aber Inhaltliche. Denn der Entwicklung so einer Community durch Designentscheidungen aktiv Vorschub zu leisten, IST ein Mangel


So, und um nochmal auf deinen Vergleich mit den Autos, und der Massentauglichkeit von WoW zurückzukommen...

Soll die Millionen Masse doch ihren Golf GTI fahren, ich gönne es ihnen gerne =)
Golf GTI

Aber ich und die paar Hundertausend anderen W.A.R Interessenten gönnen uns dann doch lieber den Lamborghini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lamborghini


----------



## Deadwool (5. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Da ich gerne vermeiden möchte, dass viele WoW-Spieler von Warhammer enttäuscht werden, weil es seinen Fokus nicht auf epische Belohnungen ohne Anstrengung setzt


Ungefähr hier habe ich aufgehört deinen Thread zu lesen. Kleiner Tip: Wenn du den Anhängern der einen Partei das Spiel der anderen schmackhaft machen willst, beleidige sie nicht gleich am Anfang mit einer dummen Unterstellung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Juli 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ungefähr hier habe ich aufgehört deinen Thread zu lesen. Kleiner Tip: Wenn du den Anhängern der einen Partei das Spiel der anderen schmackhaft machen willst, beleidige sie nicht gleich am Anfang mit einer dummen Unterstellung.



Er will dieser "Partei" das Spiel nicht schmackhaft machen, er will ihnen grundlegende Sachen erklären, damit sie erst gar nicht anfangen irgendwelche dummen Vergleiche zu ziehn. Wenn du einfach zu unfähig bist um das einfachste zu verstehn, solltest du einfach nichts hier lesen und zudem nichts hier posten. Besser für dich und alle andren.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Lieber Deadwool:

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung meines Vorposters vorbehaltlos an.

Und von mir gibts auch noch einen Tipp hinterher...wenn du dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht hast, den Eingangspost eines Threads durchzulesen, dann hast du ihn meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zu kommentieren.

Oder wählst du auch eine Partei in den Bundestag/Nationalrat, weil dir ihr Name gefällt, ohne ihr Programm zu kennen?


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> -Gilden denen es egal ist wie sich jemand verhält, solange er genug dämätsch macht, da Bosse teils kein tieferes Spielverständnis als dmg benötigen



Das ist definitiv nicht richtig. Ansonsten gäbe es wohl kaum so viele Taktik-Guides.
Oder willst du behaupten, dass die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal nur Damage erfordert?

In jeder größeren Instanz in WoW brauchen die Bosse durchaus ein gewisses Taktikverständnis.


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> AoC spricht die Erwachsenen an und Leute die mal sehen wollen was ihr Rechner so drauf hat.



Alles richtig, was du schreibst aber ich bezeichne mich mit 35 Jahren durchaus auch als erwachsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher denke ich, dass alle genannten Spiele auch für Erwachsene geeignet sind.
AoC ist aufgrund seines Inhaltes einfach nur nicht für Kinder geeignet.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht richtig. Ansonsten gäbe es wohl kaum so viele Taktik-Guides.
> Oder willst du behaupten, dass die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal nur Damage erfordert?
> 
> In jeder größeren Instanz in WoW brauchen die Bosse durchaus ein gewisses Taktikverständnis.


naja tatik in wow beschrängt sich meist nur darauf wann schaden gemacht werden darf und wo man steht.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht richtig. Ansonsten gäbe es wohl kaum so viele Taktik-Guides.
> Oder willst du behaupten, dass die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal nur Damage erfordert?
> 
> In jeder größeren Instanz in WoW brauchen die Bosse durchaus ein gewisses Taktikverständnis.



Die Gilden von denen ich spreche kommen auch kaum bis MH.

Und in Kara/Mahtheridon/Gruul ist ausser draufhalten, bzw. Tank hochealen eigentlich nichts anderes verlangt.

Und btw. in Mount Hyjal sind die Taktiken teilweise genauso einfach. Um als Beispiel Archimonde anzugeben:

Aufteilen wegen Air Burst. Fear Countern. Tränen rechtzeitig benutzen. Feuer ausweichen. Dispellen. Niemanden sterben lassen.

Die ersten 5 Punkte sind eine Frage ob jemand Maus und Tastatur benutzen kann. Das letzte ist eine Equipmentfrage.


Und nur weil es viele Taktik Guides gibt heisst es nicht, dass etwas schwierig ist...es gibt zahllose Technikforen, in denen du teilweise Guides zu dingen "Wie resette ich meinen Computer" / "Wie mache ich eine EMail" findest.


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Jeder soll spielen was er mag.
> Gegen deinen Post ist nichts einzuwenden bis auf dieses Zitat.
> Wie ich schon sagte derjenige der sagt Spiel X ist BESSER als Spiel Y, hat wenig bis gar keine Ahnung.
> BESSER würde bedeuten das es genau gleich aufgebaut ist und nur die Umsetzung überarbeitet ist bzw der Ablauf reibungsloser ist. Das sind Leute die andere Spiele als eine Art PATCH betrachten.
> ...



Ich sag' ja gar nicht, dass WoW besser ist. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es viele Spiele gibt, deren Spielerzahlen sehr gering geworden sind. Und was hab ich denn von nem MMORPG, wenn's niemand spielt - da kann es noch so gut sein.
Die anderen Spiele haben nicht versagt (viel zu harter Ausdruck) - aber letztendlich wollten sie halt doch nicht so viele Menschen spielen.



Hühü schrieb:


> ähm also ich hab ja nichts gegen deinen beitrag ist toll das es dir spaß macht....
> aber ähm  ob man das als  fakt beschreiben kann das blizz bei allen spielen eine hervorragende  qualität bietet lässt sich streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na los, dann fang mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und in Kara/Maghtheridon/Gruul ist ausser draufhalten, bzw. Tank hochhealen eigentlich nichts anderes verlangt.
> 
> Und btw. in Mount Hyjal sind die Taktiken teilweise genauso einfach. Um als Beispiel Archimonde anzugeben:
> 
> ...



Gut, dann erklär mir bitte - ich kenne WAR nicht - was dort anders ist.



> Und nur weil es viele Taktik Guides gibt heisst es nicht, dass etwas schwierig ist...es gibt zahllose Technikforen, in denen du teilweise Guides zu dingen "Wie resette ich meinen Computer" / "Wie mache ich eine EMail" findest.



Stimmt!


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Gut, dann erklär mir bitte - ich kenne WAR nicht - was dort anders ist.
> Stimmt!




Hast du dir den Eingangspost eigentlich durchgelesen?


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Ja, habe ich.



Jaimewolf schrieb:


> - WAR ist auf den Schwerpunkt RvR ausgelegt. Das bedeutet keine grossen Pve-Schlachtzugformationen zur Schlachtung eines Bosses, der immer gleich agiert und viele Epics fallen lässt. Sondern RvR bedeutet überall auf der Weltkarte möglichst im Team und mit Verstand!!! (nicht wie in Wow ohne...)
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Das sind für mich die Hauptpunkte des Postings und ich sehe da keinen großen Unterschied zu WoW. Stattdessen denke ich, dass der Kampf - wie er hier von WoW dargestellt wird - maßlos überzogen ist. So funktioniert es bei keinem anspruchsvolleren Boss.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Der Unterschied zu WoW besteht darin, dass es in ALLEN von dir Zitierten Argumente um den Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler geht, und nicht um das umschneiden eines Skriptgesteuerten NPCs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal: Der Schwerpunkt, und das bedeutet rund drei viertel des Kampfgeschehens das ein durchschnittlicher W.A.R - Spieler mitmachen wird, wird RvR (PvP) sein...was einfach zu beschreiben, jedoch in der Realität unendlich kompliziert ist...da Menschen kreativ denken und reagieren. Hier geht es nicht um mehr oder weniger Anspruchsvolle Bosse...hier geht es um den Kampf gegen denkende, kreativ agierende, weitestgehend nicht vorhersehbare Gegner ... Um den Virtuellen Kampf gegen eine sehr grosse Anzahl anderer Menschen.

Was könnte anspruchsvoller sein?


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja tatik in wow beschrängt sich meist nur darauf wann schaden gemacht werden darf und wo man steht.


Richtig, mehr ist das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DPS fahren kann jeder Idiot da, von ganz allein, quasi.


----------



## Kevvulk (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Alles richtig, was du schreibst aber ich bezeichne mich mit 35 Jahren durchaus auch als erwachsen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte nicht sagen das WoW und co nur für Kinder sind oder so ^^ sry falls es so rüberkam, wie du schon sagtest. AoC ist eher an Erwachsene gerichtet da der Inhalt einfach nix für Jüngere generationen ist (komische bezeichnung)


----------



## Dagobert26 (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nochmal: Der Schwerpunkt, und das bedeutet rund drei viertel des Kampfgeschehens das ein durchschnittlicher W.A.R - Spieler mitmachen wird, wird RvR (PvP) sein...was einfach zu beschreiben, jedoch in der Realität unendlich kompliziert ist...da Menschen kreativ denken und reagieren. Hier geht es nicht um mehr oder weniger Anspruchsvolle Bosse...hier geht es um den Kampf gegen denkende, kreativ agierende, weitestgehend nicht vorhersehbare Gegner ... Um den Virtuellen Kampf gegen eine sehr grosse Anzahl anderer Menschen.
> 
> Was könnte anspruchsvoller sein?



Oki, lass mich raten: Das PvP-System in WoW gefällt dir nicht?!

Gut, habe ich schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass da z.B. DAoC um Längen besser war.

Mit persönlich macht PvP wenig Spass - ich habe bereits einmal einen Charakter auf einem PvP-Server angefangen und dort die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man - kaum heraus aus dem Startgebiet - alle 5 Minuten von irgendeinem hochleveligen Spieler umgehauen wird. Obwohl ich es nicht weiss, denke ich, dass das bei WAR deutlich besser umgesetzt sein wird.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Oki, lass mich raten: Das PvP-System in WoW gefällt dir nicht?!
> 
> Gut, habe ich schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass da z.B. DAoC um Längen besser war.
> 
> Mit persönlich macht PvP wenig Spass - ich habe bereits einmal einen Charakter auf einem PvP-Server angefangen und dort die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man - kaum heraus aus dem Startgebiet - alle 5 Minuten von irgendeinem hochleveligen Spieler umgehauen wird. Obwohl ich es nicht weiss, denke ich, dass das bei WAR deutlich besser umgesetzt sein wird.



Ja, weil alles in Tiers aufgebaut ist, und ein T2-Spieler von der Stufe her, wird im T1 Gebiet wenn er PvP Geflaggt wird zum Terrorhuhn und kann von jedem geonehittet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (5. Juli 2008)

super Beschreibung da kann amn sich schon ein Bild von WAR machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (5. Juli 2008)

Wirklich genialer Text, sowas hat mir hier gefehlt. Beschreibt auch schon leicht die Atmosphäre in dem Spiel.
Viel mehr zusammenhalt viel mehr Teamplay und richtig große stimmige Schlachten mit "TAKTIK!".

Ich zock ja zurzeit noch WoW und weiss ehrlich gesagt garnicht ob ich auch damit aufhören werde,
auch wenn das verlangen nach WAR das mich sehr reizt sehr groß ist.
Allerdings ist WAR noch nicht draußen, ich weiss nicht ob es verbuggt oder sogar schlecht sein wird (was ich nicht hoffe),
zu dem hätte ich in WoW schonma aussichten auf wotlk und wann WAR kommt steht nicht fest.
Alles in einem würde ich beide Games gerne weiter zocken, was auch daran liegt das meine Friends WoW spielen
und wohl nicht damit aufhören werden.

b2t Der Text beschreibt auch gut den "kiddy-schutz" der da ins Spiel eingefügt wurde,
da braucht man keine Passkontrolle, Ausweis, Iq test oder sonstiges - Spieler die nicht in das Spiel passen
liegen früher oder später am Rand der Community und hören auf.

/Sticky pls


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Gut beschrieben das hilft den leuten die wechseln wollen sich zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /vote for sticky


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Wirklich genialer Text, sowas hat mir hier gefehlt. Beschreibt auch schon leicht die Atmosphäre in dem Spiel.
> Viel mehr zusammenhalt viel mehr Teamplay und richtig große stimmige Schlachten mit "TAKTIK!".


Richtig, und das ist auch gut so :> 



> Ich zock ja zurzeit noch WoW und weiss ehrlich gesagt garnicht ob ich auch damit aufhören werde,
> auch wenn das verlangen nach WAR das mich sehr reizt sehr groß ist.


Hab im Januar aufgehört, Acc verkauft und lebe glücklich und zufrieden ohne mich über Patches ärgern zu müssen. ^^



> Allerdings ist WAR noch nicht draußen, ich weiss nicht ob es verbuggt oder sogar schlecht sein wird (was ich nicht hoffe),
> zu dem hätte ich in WoW schonma aussichten auf wotlk und wann WAR kommt steht nicht fest.


It's done when it's done. Vorher kommts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, wenn du lust hast, einen Itemreset und danach das gleiche Spiel von vorne zu machen, mit Factions/Items/Ruf grinden bei altem Content von Naxx?:>




> b2t Der Text beschreibt auch gut den "kiddy-schutz" der da ins Spiel eingefügt wurde,
> da braucht man keine Passkontrolle, Ausweis, Iq test oder sonstiges - Spieler die nicht in das Spiel passen
> liegen früher oder später am Rand der Community und hören auf.


Auch ein riesiger Pluspunkt der hilft, das Niveau von der Community auf einem gehobenen Level zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

Dagobert26 schrieb:


> Oki, lass mich raten: Das PvP-System in WoW gefällt dir nicht?!
> 
> Gut, habe ich schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass da z.B. DAoC um Längen besser war.
> 
> Mit persönlich macht PvP wenig Spass - ich habe bereits einmal einen Charakter auf einem PvP-Server angefangen und dort die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man - kaum heraus aus dem Startgebiet - alle 5 Minuten von irgendeinem hochleveligen Spieler umgehauen wird. Obwohl ich es nicht weiss, denke ich, dass das bei WAR deutlich besser umgesetzt sein wird.



oh das du in WAR gegangt wirst brauchst du nicht zu fürchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


je nach server regeln bleibst davon verschohnt.
Das einzige PvP in WoW was mir gefallen hat, wo ich stunden lang dran war, war damals das alte alterac.
Und naja arena ist irgendwie nen witz  alles nur equip/gruppen zusammenstellung abhängig.
hmm ok etwas "skill" gehört auch dazu aber das macht viel weniger aus als equip.

Ähm zur qualität .....ich bin eigentlich immer recht zufrieden mit blizzard gewesen aber man kann nicht sagen das sie immer hervorragende qualität geliefert haben. 
z.b. D2
schon mal battlenet gespielt? wenn man nicht mit freunden gespielt hat wars fürn arsch  cheater hacker  dupes überall.
D2 war toll habs gern gespielt aber das hat den spiel spaß sehr gemindert.
Sie hätten schon damals mehr tun können um den entgegenzuwirken.

Dann zu WoW was mir auch spaß gemacht eigentlich ^^
aber...... immr wieder raid bosse wo spieler nicht mit konnten weil sie lags dc´s hatten...damals mit 40 leuten wenn da 3-4 beim boss ausfallen kann es unangenehm werden.
Schlimm  wars bei Pechschwingen hort erster boss.......oft gehabt das tanks einfach nicht ihre arbeit machen konnten weil sie beim ersten boss immer dc´s hatten  danach ohne probleme.
Naxxramas ka wie der typ heisst  der den raid in plus und minus aufgeteilt hat .......da hatte immer einen nen dc und hat den halben raid gesprengt.

Andere spieler haben bestimmte set items die ihnen gefehlt haben 6 monate nicht gesehen... niemals gedropt.
Z.b. ein magier aus meinen damaligen raid  war noch noch t2 ^^ es fehlte ihm nur ein t2 item von ragnaros die hose  hat er nie bekommen obwohl er immer wenn es möglich war (wegen id) gelegen hat.

Ahja D2 ^^ patch 1.10 glaub ich wars der mit den synergien, da war auch nicht jeder glücklich drüber.


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Andere spieler haben bestimmte set items die ihnen gefehlt haben 6 monate nicht gesehen... niemals gedropt.
> Z.b. ein magier aus meinen damaligen raid  war noch noch t2 ^^ es fehlte ihm nur ein t2 item von ragnaros die hose  hat er nie bekommen obwohl er immer wenn es möglich war (wegen id) gelegen hat.
> 
> Ahja D2 ^^ patch 1.10 glaub ich wars der mit den synergien, da war auch nicht jeder glücklich drüber.


Wir hatten in unserer ganzen MC/BWl Raidzeit nur 2 Schurkenhosen in etlichen kills. zum glück war die 2. meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas werd ich in WAR *nicht* vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

@rayon

hehe^^^ja WoW und die loot tables^^

Der magier vom dem ich sprach war nur ein einziges mal nicht dabei, in den 6 monaten in MC, das eigentlich nur noch wegen ihm gefarmt wurde damit er sie bekommt^^  und genau  dieses eine mal wo er nicht dabei war droppte sie ^^  oder andersrum immer wenn er im raid war droppte sie nicht.


----------



## Almasor (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin begeisterter WoW Spieler, aber mich interessiert WAR auch sehr stark und ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Ich muss nur leider sagen: Du hattest was gutes vor, aber du würdest mehr Lob ernten, wenn du die Vorzüge von WAR dargelegt hättest, ohne WoW aufs Übelste runterzuputzen.
WoW ist ein Spiel wie WAR auch, hat auch eine Daseinsberechtigung und ist nicht minderwertiger als WAR.

Danke fürs Zuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long,
    Almasor


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

viele sind halt WoW einfach wegen der mistigen Umsetzung satt, von PvP, Farmerei, dann werden Attunements weggemacht, etc etc, alles sachen, die ankotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also doch, man kann es runter machen. man muss ja nicht drauf eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (5. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Da ich gerne vermeiden möchte, dass viele WoW-Spieler von Warhammer enttäuscht werden, weil es seinen Fokus nicht auf epische Belohnungen ohne Anstrengung setzt, so möchte ich euch vorwarnen oder zum Nachdenken bewegen, wenn von WoW zu WAR gewechselt wird.
> 
> ...



Ein sehr guter Text, schön geschrieben und größten Teil sachlich gehalten wenn da nicht ein kleiner Markel wäre, wenn du in deinem Beitrag auf das Abwerten von WoW Spielern verzichtet hättest wäre der Text exzellent, Unterschiede und Schwerpunkte hebst du hervorragend hervor wertes aber eben durch Negative Anspielungen zu WoW deinen Beitrag ab anstatt ihn auf den guten hohen Niveau zu halten den du eigentlich eingeschlagen hast. Dennoch ist dieser Beitrag Lesenswert und Informativ.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Tut mir ja leid wenn sich hier manche WoW Spieler leicht gekränkt fühlen...aber ich muss nochmal betonen, dass in dem Beitrag einfach nur Tatsachen stehen. Und als WoW Fan sollte man auch damit klar kommen, dass das eigene Spiel sich der Kritik stellen muss.

Mich stört diese Einstellung: "WoW hat 10 Millionen Spieler und ist damit sakrosankt, und über jegliche Kritik erhaben"

Nein, es ist auch nur ein weiteres Stück Software, genau wie W.A.R und muss sich Kritik gefallen lassen...insbesondere solche die stimmt.


----------



## Almasor (5. Juli 2008)

@ Skymarshal:  /sign
@ Sorzarra:
 Du hast im Grunde Recht, aber es geht nicht um konstruktive und objektive Kritik, sondern hier wird es einfach nur runter gemacht. Außerdem offeriert es auch Minderwertigkeit der Spieler von WoW. Es wird ja im Grundprinzip gesagt: "Ihr dummen WoW Soieler, ihr habt kein Hirn, warum spielt ihr so ein dummes Spiel?.....spielt doch mal was ordentliches ihr Suchtis..........."
Also alles was der TE gesagt hat stimmt, aber man könnte es etwas objektiver und weniger Spieler abwertend ausdrücken.
Das ist der einzige Makel des Textes, sonst isser perfekt und /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank,
    Almasor


----------



## sybarith (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid wenn sich hier manche WoW Spieler leicht gekränkt fühlen...aber ich muss nochmal betonen, dass in dem Beitrag einfach nur Tatsachen stehen. Und als WoW Fan sollte man auch damit klar kommen, dass das eigene Spiel sich der Kritik stellen muss.
> 
> Mich stört diese Einstellung: "WoW hat 10 Millionen Spieler und ist damit sakrosankt, und über jegliche Kritik erhaben"
> 
> Nein, es ist auch nur ein weiteres Stück Software, genau wie W.A.R und muss sich Kritik gefallen lassen...insbesondere solche die stimmt.


dem kann ich mich nur vollkommen anschließen. 

verkaufszahlen, sagen nciht zwnagsläufig etwas über die qualität aus. den text des thread eröffners, finde ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## Salute (5. Juli 2008)

Schöner Beitrag, gerade das mit den BG´s.^^


Um auf die Tanks zurück zu kommen, so vermute ich mal,  dass der 2-Händer-Pfad in WAR doch irgendwie seinen Zweck im RvR erfüllen sollte. Sicher wird es 100%ig keine DPS Skillung sein, denn der WoW-MS-Krieger ist auch nicht gerad die DPS-Bestie, zeichnet sich aber durch seinen hohen "Burst-Dmg" und seinen Heilungsdebuff aus.

Natürlich ist es nur eine reine Vermutung, aber ich denke mal dass der 2H-Pfad in WAR auch einige Dinge beinhalten wird, die der Gruppe im Kampf sehr nützlich sein könnten (wie halt ein Heildebuff, Verlangsammung etc.) und da es WAR eine Gruppe max. 6 Spieler zulässt, ist mehr als genug Platz für einen solchen Tank vorhanden. Nur wie gesagt muss man über die Nützlichkeit eines solchen Pfades im Klaren sein, ein DMG-Pfad ist es aber ganz bestimmt nicht.

Ich denke aber auch nicht, dass es an "Fulltanks" in WAR mangeln wird, denn im Vergleich zu WoW macht es durchaus Sinn mitm Schild in die Schlacht RvR/PvP zu ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## HEOb (5. Juli 2008)

Diese RvR Schlachten hören sich echt gut an......aber wenn ich so nachdenke, wird man ja kaum vom Spiel loskommen....
der gedanke, das wenn man gerade offline ist eine andere gruppe gerade die stadt einnimmt, wird vielen spieler den schlaf rauben ...^^

Da ist 04:00 Uhr aufstehen vorprogrammiert.


Hoffe WAR wird nicht so Zeit intensiv...damit ich es auch ein bissel Mitspielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaeln (5. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Sondern RvR bedeutet überall auf der Weltkarte möglichst im Team und mit Verstand!!! (nicht wie in Wow ohne...)




Ist bestimmt nen schöner Text. Habe ihn aber nach dem Satz (siehe Zitat) nicht weiter verfolgt da der Text doch auch nur wieder auf Provokation aus ist und ein Spiel verteidigen möchte was noch nicht mal aufm Markt ist.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (5. Juli 2008)

Ne schlichte lösung wäre es wenn du den Text schnell editieren würdest.
Kannst ihn etwas abändern und freundlicher gestalten und dann kommta auch durch zum Sticky denn das isser Wert.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Thread gehört oben festgenagelt, da mir die Diskussionen mit WoWlern aktuell auch auf den Senkel gehen. Mancher von denen versteht es einfach nicht,dass es neben dem WoW-Prinzip noch andere Spielprinzipe gibt - mag daran liegen,dass viele erst seit WoW im Genre sind. Meine Hoffnung ist ja,dass Roxxor- und Kiddiegilden aus dem Spiel gefegt werden,sprich keine Unterstützung der eigene Fraktion erhalten und von der gegnerischen Fraktion vom Spielboden getilgt werden. Wenn man dies konsequent umsetzt,ist das Spiel schneller deppenfrei,als man schauen kann.

PS: Ich werde es zumindest so machen. Wenn neben mir ein Depp rummault,trete ich beiseite und überlasse ihn gerne dem Gegner.


----------



## Jaimewolf (5. Juli 2008)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt nen schöner Text. Habe ihn aber nach dem Satz (siehe Zitat) nicht weiter verfolgt da der Text doch auch nur wieder auf Provokation aus ist und ein Spiel verteidigen möchte was noch nicht mal aufm Markt ist.




Vielen Dank für eure anregenden Kritiken. Tatsächlich ließ ich ein wenig Groll über das unmotivierte Spielen auf vielen Wegen in WoW, weil es sich einfach tagtäglich in den Bgs leider so abzeichnet, miteinfließen.  Ganz schlimm ist es im Alteractal, wenn es sich auf Teufel komm raus nur um das Verteidigen des max. Ehre/Stunde Prinzip handelt, statt der Verteidigung von Dun Baldar z.B. :/ Aufgrunddessen hat man als leidenschaftlicher PvPler, natürlich Angst, das sich dieser Trend in WAR fortsetzt, wenn sich viele Spieler der WoW-Community WAR auf die heimische Festplatte holen.

Ich werde den Text dennoch gerne neutraler gestalten, um nur hervorzuheben, dass das allgemein vorhandene Spielverhalten aus WoW in WAR besser nicht zum Tragen kommen sollte, da WAR ja kein zweites WoW werden soll, sondern seinen eigenen Weg geht. Vorausgesetzt der Großteil der zukünftigen WAR-Community entwickelt sich nicht wie WoW-Community, was dem RvR, wie es vorgesehen ist, sehr abträglich sein könnte :/

Bis dann sollten sich einige WoWler etwas abregen, denn auch ich spiele seit 02/05 noch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

link speichern und allen die irgend eine frag zum thema vergleich wow = War stellen diesen link in einem betonblock gemeißelt an den kopf werfen.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juli 2008)

@Yuukami
sry für das ot aber was zahlt dir Vermillion für den satz in deiner Signatur ?^^


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Es ist halt nun mal so das in den BGs die Mentalität von Lemmingen herrscht, und so verhalten sich ungefähr 70% leute im BG, und die bekommen die schelte, da es einfach bei WoW etwas egoistischer zugeht, wenn die entwickler von WAR halten was sie versprechen werden die ganzen IMBA ROXXOR Egoisten in ihre schranken verwiesen, da sie solo höchstens noch bei den Public Quests maulen können das ihnen alle die Kills stehlen.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Auch von mir gibts ein kleines @ Immondys:
> 
> Dein Vergleich mit KFZ Käufen hinkt...und zwar nicht wenig.
> 
> ...



Vergleiche sind Annäherungen, die sicher nie der Realität ganz gerecht werden. was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist die Tatsache, das WoW, wie du richtig bemerkt hast, am Anfang auch seine technischen Probleme hatte, diese aber im wesentlichen behoben hat und Spielern und Neueinsteigern eine ziemlich ausgereifte Plattform zu bieten hat.

Dies führt nun dazu, denn der Mensch verdrängt die schlechten Dinge gerne, wie seinerzeit die DC im Kern - wenn nach dem Serverabsturz alle Mobs wieder Zähne fletschend vor einem standen, und macht den derzeitigen Stand der Technik auch zur Voraussetzung für neue Spiele. Das heißt neue Games MÜSSEN um erfolgreich sein zu können, auf einem Stand sein, der über dem liegt den WoW mit seinen abstürzen und technischen Problemen seierzeit hatte. Und das wird für die Entwickler anderer Games mit Sicherheit zunehmend zu einem Problem werden.

Und die Gemeinschaft der Spieler die hier von dir hochgehalten wird, ich als RP Fan finde so etwas übrigens wünschenswert, ist durch die Massenmarktfähigkeit solcher Games wahrscheinlich auch in kurzer Zeit wieder vom Durchschnittsrofler okkupiert. WoW und WAR werden sicher spieltechnische Unterschiede bieten, War wird nicht so Instanzlastig sein wie WoW, aber wer hatte denn Zeit, in diesen Schlachtzügen und Instanzen herumzulaufen? Doch sicher nicht die 12 -15 jährigen Kiddies. Wenn ich meinen 14 Jährigen WoW PVP spielenden Sohn betrachte dann weiß ich eines genau -er und seine Freund sind auch bei Start von WAR mit dabei.

Vielleicht gibts ja wenigstens PR Server auf denen nicht geLOLt wird - wünschen würd ichs mir.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2008)

Sry, ich meinte natürlich RP Server - war wohl ein kleiner Freudianer - der sich bei einem Perry Rhodan Leser eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## Panador (5. Juli 2008)

Erstmal - auch für Sticky. ^^

Finde nicht, dass du den Text überarbeiten musst. Is gut geschrieben und finde nicht, dass WoW(-Spieler) irgendwo großartig beleidigt würden oder ähnliches.
@"Pro-WoW, Contra-WAR"-Posts - Ich sehe in dem Text keine Aussage "WAR > WoW" sondern "WAR != WoW". Es wird weder das eine noch das andere eindeutig favorisiert oder runter gemacht. Einzig Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Spielen werden beschrieben. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere Begriffe wie "Roxx0r" negativ auffassen. Aber - wenn es euch nicht betrifft, wieso tut ihr das? Wenn es euch betrifft überdenkt vielleicht einiges in eurer Spielweise.

Ja, WAR is noch nicht raus, man kann sich derzeit Meinungen nur aufgrund von diversen Berichten, Interviews, eventuellen Beta-Eindrücken etc. bilden. Aber das is bei jedem MMO bzw jedem Game vor Release so und es werden immer Vergleiche mit der grade aktuellen Referenz angestellt. Derzeit ist das WoW, muss man leider sagen. WoW hat viele gute Punkte, stimmt, es hat vieles richtig gemacht, stimmt. Es hat den MMO massiv ausgeweitet, k, stimmt, aber - ist Quantität alles? Ja, mehr Spieler sind gut, aber das wäre in Zeiten von immer weiter verbreitetem Breitband-Internet und immer günstigen Tarifen ohnehin passiert. WoW ist eben derart Einsteiger- und Casual-Freundlich, dass es das bereits geschafft hat. Sonst wäre der MMO-Markt wohl in den nächsten Jahren soweit gewesen. Aber wie gesagt - Quantität vs Qualität. Ich hab selbst schon einige sehr seltsame Gestalten in WoW rumlaufen sehen. Vielleicht wegen des leichteren Einstiegs und geringeren Aufwands mehr als bei MMOs die mehr Einarbeitungszeit verlangen? Imo ja.

@Vergleich mit dem Auto - bitte nicht........ Dieser wurde bereits bei AoC zig mal angestellt und grade da immer wieder von den AoC-Leuten abgeschmetter von wegen "nicht vergleichbar". Dann fangt bitte nicht bei WAR mit dem gleichen Mist an. Wieso überhaupt mit einem anderen Produkt vergleichen? PC(und Konsolen)-Spiele sind inzwischen ein derart großer Markt, dass sie auch für sich selber beurteilt werden sollten oder? Wenn schon Vergleiche, dann vielleicht mit verwandteren Produkten, im Bereich Medien, Filme, Musik, Brettspiele oder so. Wer wird nen Film kaufen bei dem ein Teil fehlt, oder eine CD wo ein paar Musikstücke fehlen, die dann nachgeliefert werden per Download zb... Oder ein Brettspiel wo Spielfiguren oder so fehlen?

PC-Spiele werden heutzutage leider immer wieder mal unfertig released, nicht nur MMOs (AoC wie man hört) sondern auch Single-Player-Spiele (Gothic 3.... ähm... *heul*). Bei MMOs is einfach der gesamte Aufwand in Bezug auf Spielwelt, Spielinhalt etc. um ein Vielfaches höher als bei einem Single-Player-Game, auch der finanzielle Druck dahinter ist größer. Damit kann es leider schon mal passieren, dass ein MMO in nem schlimmen Zustand released wird. Vielleicht erinner ich mich da auch nur durch die rosarote Brille, aber iirc wurden Spiele früher fertiger released, zb bei nem C&C Red Alert 1 oder nem Baldur's Gate II war nicht gleich ein Mega-Patch fällig um gravierende Mängel auszugleichen. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich auch froh, dass Mythic von EA übernommen wurde, denn mit diesem Giganten (über die Qualität seiner Spiele schweigen wir mal) im Rücken ist zumindest der finanzielle Druck weg (irgendwann wurde ja genau das auch von jemandem vom WAR-Team gesagt, EA läßt ihnen solange Zeit wie sie brauchen oder so).


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2008)

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass es ein ernst gemeinter Thread ist. Aber ab"[...](nicht wie in Wow ohne...)[...]" brauchte man wirklich nichtmehr weiterlesen. Geh heulen und schreib nicht so einen Müll.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass es ein ernst gemeinter Thread ist. Aber ab"[...](nicht wie in Wow ohne...)[...]" brauchte man wirklich nichtmehr weiterlesen. Geh heulen und schreib nicht so einen Müll.



Und wegen solchen aussagen sollen wir wir den Großteil der wow spieler also ernst nehmen?


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @Yuukami
> sry für das ot aber was zahlt dir Vermillion für den satz in deiner Signatur ?^^


mhh ich hab nen frage im forum gestellt und gesagt das ich denjehnigen der mir ne gute antwort gibt in meiner sig verewige


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

und er hat mihr sehr geholfen xcD

*doppelpost-vertuscher*


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass es ein ernst gemeinter Thread ist. Aber ab"[...](nicht wie in Wow ohne...)[...]" brauchte man wirklich nichtmehr weiterlesen. Geh heulen und schreib nicht so einen Müll.


Geh lieber ins WoW Forum und leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stubbi88 (5. Juli 2008)

an M1ghtymage
les den text doch zu ende.. du sprichst aus der distanz des unvollständigen wissens..




noch zur info: män*N*lichkeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass es ein ernst gemeinter Thread ist. Aber ab"[...](nicht wie in Wow ohne...)[...]" brauchte man wirklich nichtmehr weiterlesen. Geh heulen und schreib nicht so einen Müll.


mhh spielt laut sig nen 19 pvp twink *hust* und nen schamanen ok nichts gegen den schamanen aber der rest sagt fast alles. Schurken in low bg die sich wenns hochkommt gegenseitig umnatzen weil sie sonst aneinander vorbeischleichen sagt für mich wirklich alles aber das ist ein anderes thema und ich bin sicher iwo hat jmd noch den link zu dem forum post von mir *hust*. Back to topic
Warum müssen sich alle immer nach WoW richten.
und wenn dann so LICHTGESTALLTEN wie du daherkommen für die das einzig wahre spiel WoW dann bleib dabei und vermieß anderen nicht das spiel. Vorallem was hast du überhaubt im Warhammer forum zu suchen wenn wow eh das größte für dich ist.

rechtschreibefehler kannste behalten


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ihn jetzt etwas angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (6. Juli 2008)

nur geflame


----------



## Stancer (6. Juli 2008)

Ist doch lustig :

Wenn ein Spiel wie WoW wird, schreien alle WoW Spieler "ROFL, alles nachgemacht"
Wenn ein Spiel exakt nicht wie WoW wird schreien alle WoW Spieler "Die sollen sich mal nen beispiel an WoW nehmen"

Was wollt ihr eigentlich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

Lass sie halt auch mal ein bisschen zwiegespalten sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (6. Juli 2008)

Wieder ein Post der Kategorie "aha und Ablage P". Dieses Unterschiede-Geblubber gibts hier mittlerweile 1000fach.


----------



## Kofineas (6. Juli 2008)

man brauch sich nur die Podcasts von WAR anzusehen, dann sollte einem sofort klar sein, dass WAR sich sehr stark von WoW unterscheidet.


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. Juli 2008)

Vom Beschriebenen Spielprinzip her .. klingt es nach Battlefield ... ... du rufst zur vernunfft auf .. find ich gut .. aber geh ma einen BF teil public zocken .... Teamplay gibts nur in clans / gilden.
Ich denke nicht das Warhammer weniger roxxor haben wird als wow.


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. Juli 2008)

@ Stancer: 

Der Spruch macht es lieber wie wow ... naja .. eigenttlich müsst man sagen macht es wie blizzard .. die bringen wenigstens nicht krass verbuggte spiele raus und haben einen top support ( wer was anderes behauptet = look at EA)


----------



## mantigore666 (6. Juli 2008)

ein netter versuch und ich drück euch echt die daumen, dass euch die wow-irren (damit
meine nicht nicht ALLE wow-spieler, sondern einen gewissen, sehr lauten teil davon)
erspart bleiben. aus meiner erfahrung heraus wird das aber nicht passieren....

jedes spiel nach wow versuchen gewisse "subjekte" kaputt zu reden... teils mit diffusen
"beweisen" aus anderen communitys oder vom hörensagen. klappt das nicht, wird munter
drauf los geflamed. garantiert auftretende fehler werden aufgeblasen und "einzelschicksale"
werden verallgemeinert.

so ging es in hdro und so geht es jetzt in aoc...  und wer jetzt noch im stillen sagt "ja, das
böse aoc ist ja auch soooo shice", der kann sich schon mal freuen, wenn es dann bei war
so los geht.

dagegen sind dann die ingame-irren schon fast eine erholung fg

ach ja, und selbst wenn bereits VORHER feststeht, dass ein spiel absolut nix für wow-fans ist,
ist ihnen das egal, denn wow ist für sie zwar toll, aber wohl so "fesselnd", dass sie auch 
hello-kitty-online spielen, nur um mal was anderes zu sehen fg


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Vom Beschriebenen Spielprinzip her .. klingt es nach Battlefield ... ... du rufst zur vernunfft auf .. find ich gut .. aber geh ma einen BF teil public zocken .... Teamplay gibts nur in clans / gilden.
> Ich denke nicht das Warhammer weniger roxxor haben wird als wow.



bei Warhammer werden die Roxxor aber weniger Chancen haben als in WoW oder Battelfield, (bei Battelfield kann man auch solo etwas reißen solange man immer brav Headshots verteilt, man gewinnt zwar nicht aber wenn man in der Kill liste ganz weit oben ist kann man flamen warum andere nix gemacht haben), darum werden sie es entweder bleiben lassen oder zu Roxxorgilden gehen, die dann eben mit Teamplay spielen.



mantigore666 schrieb:


> ein netter versuch und ich drück euch echt die daumen, dass euch die wow-irren (damit
> meine nicht nicht ALLE wow-spieler, sondern einen gewissen, sehr lauten teil davon)
> erspart bleiben. aus meiner erfahrung heraus wird das aber nicht passieren....



klar werden wir nicht von ihnen verschont bleiben, viele von WoW die im PvP nix reißen können werden zum "absolut obergeilen" PvP von War kommen, nur werden sie denken das nur das Spielsystem anders ist, und das sie ihre WoW PvP-Mentalität  behalten können



mantigore666 schrieb:


> jedes spiel nach wow versuchen gewisse "subjekte" kaputt zu reden... teils mit diffusen
> "beweisen" aus anderen communitys oder vom hörensagen. klappt das nicht, wird munter
> drauf los geflamed. garantiert auftretende fehler werden aufgeblasen und "einzelschicksale"
> werden verallgemeinert.



Ist halt das Fanboygeheule, die meisten sollten halt vorher nachdenken bevor sie rumheulen, WoW hat 10 Millionen Spieler, die werden nicht von heute auf morgen aufhören nur weil Warhammer Online rauskommt, das passiert höchstens bei WoW 2



mantigore666 schrieb:


> so ging es in hdro und so geht es jetzt in aoc...  und wer jetzt noch im stillen sagt "ja, das
> böse aoc ist ja auch soooo shice", der kann sich schon mal freuen, wenn es dann bei war
> so los geht.
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt das ist die Rosarote Fanboybrille, ich selbst finde WoW ein wunderbares Spiel, nur hätten sie halt nicht auf Teufel komm raus sich auf den PvP part stürzen müssen, der hauptteil ist immer noch PvE und das hätten sie mer forcieren sollen, dann gäbs auch weniger "Buuuh WoW ist so shice" schreier, und zu das die Spieler dann WAR schlechtreden sollten, wozu sind wir hier im WAR Forum, wir hauen denen dann unsere guten Argumente um die Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (6. Juli 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> @ Stancer:
> 
> Der Spruch macht es lieber wie wow ... naja .. eigenttlich müsst man sagen macht es wie blizzard .. die bringen wenigstens nicht krass verbuggte spiele raus und haben einen top support ( wer was anderes behauptet = look at EA)



genau, ist ja so das WoW von anfang an richtig bugfrei war und es im moment auch keine bugs gibt. ich würde da mal nicht so übertreiben.



> Vom Beschriebenen Spielprinzip her .. klingt es nach Battlefield ... ... du rufst zur vernunfft auf .. find ich gut .. aber geh ma einen BF teil public zocken .... Teamplay gibts nur in clans / gilden.
> Ich denke nicht das Warhammer weniger roxxor haben wird als wow.


wieder mal ein fall von nicht richtig informiert. du hast den eingangstext gelesen und denkst an battlefield, wenn du dich aber mit den kompletten infos vo WAR auseinandersetzt, wirst du sehen das es bei WAR viel stärkere synergien zwischen den klassen gibt. die gibt es bei battlefield nicht, ich kann dort die klasse nehmen die ich will und solo los ziehen und richtig aufräumen.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Juli 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> wieder mal ein fall von nicht richtig informiert. du hast den eingangstext gelesen und denkst an battlefield, wenn du dich aber mit den kompletten infos vo WAR auseinandersetzt, wirst du sehen das es bei WAR viel stärkere synergien zwischen den klassen gibt. die gibt es bei battlefield nicht, ich kann dort die klasse nehmen die ich will und solo los ziehen und richtig aufräumen.



Vor allem finde ich das lustig,wo doch in Wrath für WoW Schlachtfelder mit Fahrzeugen und Flugzeugen kommen und ein Omaha-Beach-Szenario kommt. Wenn einer im Bereich auf Battlefield geht,dann wohl eher WoW mit Wrath (Boden-Luft-Raketen inklusive).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob ich mich wundern soll,dass solche unbrauchbaren Bemerkungen wieder von einem Neuling kommen?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Vor allem finde ich das lustig,wo doch in Wrath für WoW Schlachtfelder mit Fahrzeugen und Flugzeugen kommen und ein Omaha-Beach-Szenario kommt. Wenn einer im Bereich auf Battlefield geht,dann wohl eher WoW mit Wrath (Boden-Luft-Raketen inklusive).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt auch wieder, aber das ist ja normal das man immer nur auf die anderen zeigt.
Obwohl ich es weder bei einem noch dem anderen schlimm finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Juli 2008)

Und dennoch wird es auf das selbe hinauslaufen wie in World of WArcraft...ist in jedem MMO so und wird auch immer so sein.


Aber schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

Nein, wirds eben nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird kein stupides Rufgegrinde und Itemgefarme der Instanzen. Zum glück.


----------



## Urengroll (6. Juli 2008)

Ganz großes LoL !

Ich habe den Text des TE's nur halb gelesen und ca. in der Mitte abgebrochen.  Jetzt schon zu sagen wie ein Spiel wird finde ich lustig. Es erinnert mich an Wahrsagen. Wie ein Spiel Konzept aussehen wird und wie es genutzt wird ist etwas ganz anderes.(siehe hier Theorie und Praxis)
Ich denke nicht, das sie genau das machen was sie sollen, sondern sie werden das machen , was sie tun wollen.
Ich kennne WAR überhaupt nicht allerdings werden garvierende Unterschiede zu WoW auffallen. Ich habe Bsp. gelesen/gehört wo Spieler A einen Stein anklickt und Spieler B(woanders) ein Tor geöffnet wird. Klingt recht vielversprechend. Aber auch dieses wird Grenzen haben.
Städte können aufgebaut und erobert werden. Es gibt eine Kollisionsabfrage, so das man nicht durch andere Spieler, wie ein Geist durchlaufen kann.
Finde es etwas abwertend zu sagen, die Säcke sollten ja kein WAR spielen und lieber bei ihrem WoW bleiben und das Spiel nicht versauen.
Naja ich warte lieber ab und trinke in der zwieschen Zeit Tee.



ad astra uren


----------



## celion (6. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nein, wirds eben nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sobald der Spieler mit besseren Items belohnt wird, wird es auch ein Itemgefarme geben Punkt
Aber welchen Stellenwert Items in War einnehmen werden sieht man erst wenns endlich mal da ist

Infos hin- oder her aber welchen Weg ein Spiel einschlägt sieht man erst wenns mal ein paar Monate raus ist


----------



## Kevvulk (6. Juli 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Sobald der Spieler mit besseren Items belohnt wird, wird es auch ein Itemgefarme geben Punkt
> Aber welchen Stellenwert Items in War einnehmen werden sieht man erst wenns endlich mal da ist
> 
> Infos hin- oder her aber welchen Weg ein Spiel einschlägt sieht man erst wenn mal ein paar Monate raus ist




Das stimmt, aber es kommt auch drauf an wie sehr die Items die RvR Kämpfe beeinflussen. Wenn es so sein wird das man mit Item A 50% mehr dmg macht, und mit Item B dann wieder 70% usw ... dann wird es natürlich auch in WAR leider ein Itemgefarme geben. Es ist nur ne sache wie man es umsetzt, wenn man es etwas spassiger umsetzt als es ne am Anfang von WoW war (ich meine vor BC, da musste man ja immer drauf hoffen das die Items droppen, also t2 usw) wird das schon gut gehen.

Aber WoW hat sich ja darin ja auch schon gebessert, es ist zwar noch immer sehr itemlastig aber man muss immerhin nichtmehr bei jeden Boss zum grossen Blizzardgott beten das endlich nach den 120xmal das passende item dropt, dafür ist ja nun das markensystem gut (bin ein grosser Fan des Markensystem, somit haben auch Leute die nicht immer mitraiden die Möglichkeit was zu erreichen, jedoch finde ich es noch immer fragwürdig das man für "nur" 150 marken Items bekommt die beinahe BT und T6 ebenbürtig sind).

Na ich hoffe einfach mal das die Items in WAR in erster Linie nur gut aussehen sollen und in 2.ter Linie dann "kleinwenig" die Stats verbessern, man kann auch in einen MMORPG Spass haben ohne dauern neue Items zu jagen.

Ach ja.. Also ich finde das sowohl WoW als auch WAR gute Spiel sind/werden. Beide haben ihre Schwerpunkte und gezielte Kundengruppe, also soll jeder spielen was er mag.


----------



## sybarith (6. Juli 2008)

> Sobald der Spieler mit besseren Items belohnt wird, wird es auch ein Itemgefarme geben Punkt
> Aber welchen Stellenwert Items in War einnehmen werden sieht man erst wenns endlich mal da ist
> 
> Infos hin- oder her aber welchen Weg ein Spiel einschlägt sieht man erst wenns mal ein paar Monate raus ist



ähm, nein das muß bei weitem nicht der fall sein. gibt es bei DAoC item gefarme? nein und das spiel ist vom prinzip sehr nah an DAoC, nur das dieses konzept erweitert/verbessert wurde. es warude auch schon mehrfach berichtet das items bei weitem nicht so wichtig sind wie der eigene skill.

und ja das haben die leute von Mythic gesagt und für alle die jetzt ankommen "ja aber den entwicklern kann man aber nicht wirklich glauben was sie sagen, die können viel erzählen." denen kann ich nur sagen das Mythic nicht erst seit gestern im geschäft ist, die programmieren schon viele viele jahre MMO´s und bis jetzt haben sie immer das umgesetzt, was sie bekanntgegeben/versprochen haben, egal ob gleich zum release oder stellenweise nachgereicht.


----------



## grimmgork (6. Juli 2008)

Es wurde ja angekündigt das die rüstungen in WAR nicht ein all zu grossen stellenwert einnehmen sollen, denke eigentlich auch das sie sich an das hallten werden weil sie bestimmt wissen wie zu starke rüstung die balance kaputtmachen kann.


----------



## Stancer (6. Juli 2008)

Es wurde bereits mehrfach von den Entwicklern gesagt, dass Items etwa 30% der Kampfstärke ausmachen.

Ein kleiner Teil wird die Skillung sein und der größte Teil wird eindeutig die beherrschung der eigenen Klasse und das kennen der gegnerischen Klasse sein.

Es wird also nicht drauf hinauslaufen, dass es Sets geben wird, die einen gegenüber anderen Sets unbesiegbar macht. Zu meiner WoW Zeit also beispielsweise T1 gegen T3 Set. Der T1er konnte sich genauso gut hinsetzen und abschlachten lassen.

1-Knöpfchendrücker werden genauso untergehen wie Leute die nicht auf ihren Gegner reagieren und verstehen was er da gerade macht.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Die Sets werden halt einfach nach dem jetzigen Standpunkt bis zum T4 die Standartausrüstung darstellen, und die T5 und 6 Rüstungen wird man bisher über Stadtbelagerungen usw bekommen, einfach weil sie super aussehen, und spezielle Boni bringen werden die mehr praktisch denn Spielentscheidend werden. Seht es einfach so das ein 40er mit T4 standart wird weil man an die Rüstung leicht kommt und sie gut ist.


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits mehrfach von den Entwicklern gesagt, dass Items etwa 30% der Kampfstärke ausmachen.
> 
> Ein kleiner Teil wird die Skillung sein und der größte Teil wird eindeutig die beherrschung der eigenen Klasse und das kennen der gegnerischen Klasse sein.
> 
> ...


QFT. /thanks


----------



## Sorzzara (6. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> bei Warhammer werden die Roxxor aber weniger Chancen haben als in WoW oder Battelfield, (bei Battelfield kann man auch solo etwas reißen solange man immer brav Headshots verteilt, man gewinnt zwar nicht aber wenn man in der Kill liste ganz weit oben ist kann man flamen warum andere nix gemacht haben), darum werden sie es entweder bleiben lassen oder zu Roxxorgilden gehen, die dann eben mit Teamplay spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schliesse mich dem Post von Vermillion über mir vorbehaltlos an.

Ein *vote 4 Sticky* bekommt der Post übrigens auch von mir =)



Immondys, von keiner Software, ich wiederhole und betone, von KEINER SOFTWARE erwartet irgendjemand, dass sie von Anfang an Bugfrei läuft, ausser man hat in dem Bereich noch nicht viele Erfahrungen gesammelt. W.A.R WIRD am Anfang laggen, es WIRD Bugs haben, und es WIRD Instabile Server haben...auch wenn Mythic im Bereich MMORPGs erfahren ist, es wird definitiv so sein, das ist immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum? Weil du ein Programm, dass dafür ausgelegt ist mit Millionen Clients gleichzeitig zu interagieren, mit nicht mal 100.000 Clients testen musst. Gutes Beispiel sind zum Beispiel "Hilfe, ich bin aus der Welt gefallen" - Bugs. Bei 100.000 Testern wird definitv nicht jeder Flecken der riesigen Spielwelt erforscht/betreten werden. Wenn du aber erstmal ein bis zwei Millionen darauf los lässt, dann werden solche DInge erst entdeckt...und ganz ehrlich, das ist für mich Teil eines Online Erlebnisses ^^


Genau wie du hoffe ich übrigens dass die Server, wie du es nennst "LOL, imbaaaa, roxxor" - Frei bleiben. Ich denke dazu braucht man aber weder RP Regeln oder strenges Moderating...ich glaube, dass die Community bei diesem Spiel selbst dafür sorgen wird...eine Community die aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hat.


-Gott klingt das pathetisch.../oberlehrermode off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass es ein ernst gemeinter Thread ist. Aber ab"[...](nicht wie in Wow ohne...)[...]" brauchte man wirklich nichtmehr weiterlesen. Geh heulen und schreib nicht so einen Müll.



Was dich betrifft, du mächtiger Magier...geh mit deinem Flameversuch auf www.DasInteressiertSorzzaraNichtImGeringsten.de und wein dort rum.
Erbärmlich sowas.


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara hieß übrigens mein Warlock in WoW. >_> *hust*

b2t: richtig, seh ich genauso *pfeift*


----------



## Sorzzara (6. Juli 2008)

*g* Hab auch mal nen Warlock gespielt...das ist laaaaaaaange her.

AUch wenn der Zealot eine Healerklasse ist, er erinnert mich daran, dunkle Caster sind eben mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (6. Juli 2008)

Gute Gegenüberstellung im Eingangspost. Diese Gedanken sollten eigentlich alle WoW-Spieler, die zu Warhammer wechseln mal nachvollzogen haben, aber viel zu wenige werden es getan haben wenn es so weit ist.

Was Fraktionskonflikt (RvR) bedeutet wissen viele WoW-spieler doch nur noch aus Sagen und Legenden, da sie mit einem Spiel großgeworden sind in dem das einzig anspruchsvolle PvP zur Schande jedes MMORPGs in kleinen Räumchen zu 5. oder weniger stattfindet und als E-sport verkauft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer kämpft denn in WoW noch für die Ehre Allianz bzw. Horde oder wenigstens noch für die seiner Gilde? Die meisten kämpfen ja nichtmal für die eigene Ehre, lediglich für Ehrenpunkte. Pardon sagte ich kämpfen? Ich meinte farmen...

Klassen- und Rollenverständnis war ohnehin noch nie etwas, was die Masse an Spielern ihr eigen nennen konnten und auch diese unversöhnliche Gegenüberstellung von PvP auf der einen und PvE auf der anderen Seite obwohl man eigentlich beides recht zwanglos miteinander verbinden kann, hat sich in vielen Köpfen ziemlich festgesetzt.

So wird es dann gleich am ersten Tag bereits heißen: _In WoW konnten Caster aber auch..._


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Klassen- und Rollenverständnis war ohnehin noch nie etwas, was die Masse an Spielern ihr eigen nennen konnten und auch diese unversöhnliche Gegenüberstellung von PvP auf der einen und PvE auf der anderen Seite obwohl man eigentlich beides recht zwanglos miteinander verbinden kann, hat sich in vielen Köpfen ziemlich festgesetzt.
> 
> So wird es dann gleich am ersten Tag bereits heißen: _In WoW konnten Caster aber auch..._



und genau das ist unsere aufgabe ihnen das auszutreiben, wozu sind wir von dem Spiel bitte überzeugt, wenn wir es ihnen nicht näher bringen werden.


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits mehrfach von den Entwicklern gesagt, dass Items etwa 30% der Kampfstärke ausmachen.
> 
> Ein kleiner Teil wird die Skillung sein und der größte Teil wird eindeutig die beherrschung der eigenen Klasse und das kennen der gegnerischen Klasse sein.
> 
> ...




Sehr schön formuliert und auch eine wichtige Aussage, die man bei einem Wechsel von WoW zu WAR beherzigen sollte, dass Items dort nicht den spielentscheidenen Vorteil bringen, wie man es aus WoW gewohnt ist.


----------



## Chiroc (10. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> (wo findet man heute noch gepflegtes RP)



Ultima Online Freeshards (www.siebenwind.de, da treib ich mich rum), um mal Off Topic zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

Super Post, ich hoffe das werden sich viele zu Herzen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Thread sollte man jeden ans Herz legen, wer von WoW nach WAR umsteigen will. Alleine damit er evtl. ein bisseln sieht, was Ihn vermutlich erwartet^^


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Also wenn Warhammer kommt, werde ich es mir wohl kaufen.

Und dann werde ich mal sehen was mir persönlich besser taugt, ich werde dann wohl sagen das mir in Spiel A dies und das besser gefällt als in Spiel B. UPS, misst ich habe ja dann WoW mir Warhammer verglichen... mal abgesehen welches mir dann besser gefällt.

Warhammer wird sich mit WoW vergleichen lassen müssen! Wenn Warhammer erfolgreichwer wird als WoW, dann wird sich Warhammer mir allen folgenden Spielen vergleichen lassen müssen.
In dem Moment wo ich sage, das mir das besser gefällt als in WoW, dann habe ich beide Spiele miteinander verglichen.

Mir kommt es mehr so vor, als ob die Fanboys von Warhammer Angst haben den verglich gegen die Fanboys von WoW zu verlieren. Das gleiche zählt natürlich auch in einer anderen Reihenfolge.

Zum Thema, in deinem Beitrag rrdest du am Anfang etwas herablassend über die WoW Spieler, was ich persönlich nicht gut finde. WoW Spieler sind Menschen mit Gefühlen die einfach nur Spass haben möchten, genau wo die Zukünftigen Warhammer Spieler Menschen sind die nur Spass haben möchten. Mann muss nicht die andere Gruppe herablassend behandeln und das meine ich auch für die herablasenden Komentare der WoW Spieler.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Also wenn Warhammer kommt, werde ich es mir wohl kaufen.
> 
> Und dann werde ich mal sehen was mir persönlich besser taugt, ich werde dann wohl sagen das mir in Spiel A dies und das besser gefällt als in Spiel B. UPS, misst ich habe ja dann WoW mir Warhammer verglichen... mal abgesehen welches mir dann besser gefällt.
> 
> ...



Warum muss sich WAR mit WoW vergleichen lassen? WoW setzt auf PvE und instanziertes PvP, während WAR auf RvR setzt. Es sind also beides MMOGs, aber mit völlig unterschiedlicher Richtung. Das ist wie beim Auto. Sicherlich kann man Sportwagen und Geländewagen vergleichen, nur wollen beide ganz andere Nutzer ansprechen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Warum muss sich WAR mit WoW vergleichen lassen? WoW setzt auf PvE und instanziertes PvP, während WAR auf RvR setzt. Es sind also beides MMOGs, aber mit völlig unterschiedlicher Richtung. Das ist wie beim Auto. Sicherlich kann man Sportwagen und Geländewagen vergleichen, nur wollen beide ganz andere Nutzer ansprechen.



Ich hatte doch geschrieben warum. Die zukünftigen Warhammer Spieler werden, wenn es dann so sein soll zum Grossteil von WoW kommen. Das heisst das, die Ehmaligen WoW Spieler werden Warhammer mit WoW vergleichen. Der Markt wird nicht nochmal Mio. Spieler hergeben die neu einsteigen.

Oder ganz einfach ausgedrückt, jedes mmo muss sich mit WoW vergleichen lassen. WoW ist das Mass der Dinge, auch wenn es dem einen oder anderen nicht gefällt.


----------



## Moagim (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach ausgedrückt, jedes mmo muss sich mit WoW vergleichen lassen. WoW ist das Mass der Dinge, auch wenn es dem einen oder anderen nicht gefällt.



Vergleichen ja....wie sollte man das auch vermeiden. Wenn ich einen Apfel neben eine Birne lege, vergleiche ich sie automatisch. Allein die Begutachtung  stellt einen Vergleich dar.
Man stellt instinktiv fest : die sind nicht gleich = um das feststellen zu können muss man ja vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mas aller Dinge, nein DAS nun wirklich nicht. Das würde bedeuten das WoW das beste/tollste/genialste was auch immer ist, das ist WoW nicht. Auch WAR wird dies nicht sein.
Wenn man behauptet etwas sei das Mas aller Dinge, nunja damit sagst du das dieses Ding die Messlatte darstellt.
WoW ist nur die Messlatte wenn es um den instanzierten PVE Bereich geht. Den PvP aus WoW als Messgröße für den PvP/RvR generell zu verwenden......das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für den PvP.

Natürlich wird auch der PvP Bereich aus WoW von den WoWlern als Vergleich herangezogen, wer diesen WoW PvP dann aber als Mas der Dinge verwendet....der KANN nur entäuscht werden.
WAR stellt einfach keinen WoW PvP dar.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Also wenn Warhammer kommt, werde ich es mir wohl kaufen.
> 
> Und dann werde ich mal sehen was mir persönlich besser taugt, ich werde dann wohl sagen das mir in Spiel A dies und das besser gefällt als in Spiel B. UPS, misst ich habe ja dann WoW mir Warhammer verglichen... mal abgesehen welches mir dann besser gefällt.
> 
> ...



WoW ist die Messlatte für PvP -> Diese Messlatte wird warscheinlich sehr schnell neu verlegt werden müssen...

Und zum Thema: WAR will WoW ersetzen:



> (...)erwartet Riccitiello nicht, dass WAR den dominanten Platzhirschen World of Warcraft vom Thron stößt.(...)


-> Quelle: http://war.buffed.de/news/5893/warhammer-o...-wow-konkurrent

Die WAR Spieler bzw. die "kommenden" WAR Spieler sind natürlich von dem Erfolg von WAR überzeugt, genauso wie WoW Spieler von WoW überzeugt sind- wobei das nicht alle sind.
Keiner will WoW unbedingt runter"stufen"- es ist mir völlig wurscht ob nun 1 Million Leute WARzocken würden, oder 2 Millionen- für mich ergibt sich da kein großer Unterschied. Jeder das seine, wenn der eine nicht will, dann soll er nicht. Das Spiele geflame "Spiel xy ist scheiße!" geht mir auf den Geist. Ok, ich heul selber dauernd rum, dass ich Druiden overpowert finde (Heiler) und PvP allgemein nicht balanced.
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn endlich die vergleiche mit den ganzen Sachen aufhört, man sich so über die verschiedenen Dinge von WAR unterhält- und bei release kann man dann vergleichen. Dann weiß jeder worauf er sich einlässt.
Und klar... spätestens bei release wird sowieso geflamet...^^


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Warum muss sich WAR mit WoW vergleichen lassen? WoW setzt auf PvE und instanziertes PvP, während WAR auf RvR setzt. Es sind also beides MMOGs, aber mit völlig unterschiedlicher Richtung. Das ist wie beim Auto. Sicherlich kann man Sportwagen und Geländewagen vergleichen, nur wollen beide ganz andere Nutzer ansprechen.



WoW ist ein MMO, WAR ist auch ein MMO, deshalb wird man die beiden vergleichen, um mal in eueren Vergleich einzusteigen, alle werden erstmal mit einer Meinung herrangehe: "Aha, 2 Autos", "Guck mal das Auto hier hat eine andere Farbe als das" "Gefällt mir nicht, find ich scheiße" "Mir gefällts besser als das alte" "Aber im Alten habe ich mehr Comfort" "Aber auch nur weil es schon seid 3 Jahren immer wieder verbessert wird" blablablablablablabla........ 

Letzen endes werden beide Spieler erstmal auf das Auto reduziert, das sie beide für unterschiedliche Typen von Spielern geeignet sind kommt erst im verlauf der  Diskussion zur sprache.

Und deshalb müssen wir den spielern die hier neu ankommen, das immer wieder klarmachen, notfalls auch wieder von anfang an, aber dann geben wir ihnen wenigstens nicht die möglichkeit hinterher zu heulen wie dämlich das Spiel ist. Wir haben sie ja gewarnt das es anders als WoW ist.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.

Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.

So kommt es mir bei euch auch vor, ihr seit so auf ein Spiel fixiert was noch nicht mal auf dem Markt ist, worüber man noch nicht mal ansatzweise sagen kann wie es ist und gleichzeitig seit ihr so vom hass zerfressen gegen WoW das ihr noch nicht mal das ofensichtliche eingestehen könnt.

Woran liegt das? Jetzt sagt bitte keiner, weil WoW dumm ist. Wenn 10 Mio. Menschen ein Spiel spielen dann muss da schon mehr dahinter stecken.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> ...



Lori ist wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Dann sind die Millionen BILD-Leser wohl auch ein Hort des Anstands, der Intelligenz und der Sachkenntnisse. Genau wie die Millionen Talkshow-Zuschauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wenn WoW das Mass ist,wieviel kostet es dann dieses Jahr auf dem Oktoberfest? Dann könnte ich schonmal Maß nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> ...



Gott..

WoW ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge ! warum glaubst du brechen nun so viele "Top-Gilden" zusammen ? weil das Spiel viel  Langzeitmotivation besitzt ?

Keiner sagt WoW ist schlecht, aber der Grund warum 10 Millionen Menschen es spielen (was schwachsinn ist, es gibt 10 mio accounts, aber wieviele sind davon wirklich aktive Spieler ? das weiß keiner also hört auf mit eurer 10 mio aussage) ist was anderes.  Folgende Gründe:

1. Es ist von BLizzard, blizzard Spiele sind meistens sehr gut und haben eine hohe Qualität
2. NIEDRIGE Hardwareanforderung, jeder Otto-Normalverbraucher kann das Spiel in schönen Details spielen, ob die grafik super ist oder nicht ist schwachsinn, der grafikstyle ist einfach super. Mir gefällt dieser Grafikstyle z.b um längen besser als die real Grafik von EQ2 und AoC. Geschmackssache
3. Super leichter Einstieg, man findet in der Regel oft Anschluss an Gilden usw. Wer mal EQ1 gespielt hat weiss wie hart ein Einstieg sein kann. Das ist eine Sache die man Blizzard einfach gut schreiben kann, sie haben den MMO markt einfach schmackhaft und leichter gemacht.
4. Bei vielen Spielern frisst die Sammelsucht wieder an, wie zu alten D2 Zeiten, immer besseres Item haben usw. 
5. Es ist von BLizzard
6. Nachtelfen und Blutelfen sprechen die Hormone bestimmter Kundengruppen an.
7. Jeder kann einen Arnold Schwarzenegger spielen (männliche menschen *hust*)

Kurzfassung: Man kann sagen was man will, WoW ist zwar nicht das "ULTRASUPERGEILO" Spiel, aber WoW ist ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel. Jeder kann da Spass haben, ob nun wirklich für Jahre oder eben nur für 2-3 Monate. 
Auch das mir der Hardware ist ein sehr grosser Pluspunkt, Spiele müssen nicht super aussehen, sie müssen super spass bringen. AoC z.b hat ne super Grafik, aber nicht jeder hat die Hardware dafür.

WoW wird noch lange Zeit das meistgespielte MMORPG sein, jedoch werden bestimmte Kundengruppen nun zu anderen Spielen greifen (RPler gehen meistens zu HDRO, usw usw... kein bock alles aufzuzählen). Dank WoW haben die meisten Spieler nun Blut geleckt von MMORPGs und wollen nun andere testen und mehr sehen. 

Ich selber z.b habe zwar schon früher MMORPGs gespielt, jedoch so richtig Lust bekam ich auch erst mit WoW, es hat 2 Jahre spass gebracht aber nun will ich eben etwas neues haben. Da kommt WAR richtig passend.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Lori ist wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was hast du jetzt daraus gelernt? Ich schätze du kommst nicht drauf.... aber ich bin nett und sagts dir!

Erfolg ist das, was sich verkauft. Was sich nicht verkauft hat kein Erfolg.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.



Und das soll jetzt eine objektive aussge sein?



SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> So kommt es mir bei euch auch vor, ihr seit so auf ein Spiel fixiert was noch nicht mal auf dem Markt ist, worüber man noch nicht mal ansatzweise sagen kann wie es ist und gleichzeitig seit ihr so vom hass zerfressen gegen WoW das ihr noch nicht mal das ofensichtliche eingestehen könnt.



Was sollen wir eingestehen? Das WoW ein gutes Spiel ist? Klar, es ist ein gutes Spiel was aber meiner meinung nach langsam aber sicher den Bach runtergeht weil es zu tode gepatcht wird, es verliert irgendwie mit jedem Patch den reiz weil wieder ein absolut unnötiges Feature eingebaut wird das  das spiel noch aalglatter macht.



SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Woran liegt das? Jetzt sagt bitte keiner, weil WoW dumm ist. Wenn 10 Mio. Menschen ein Spiel spielen dann muss da schon mehr dahinter stecken.



Ok jetzt bin ich mal ein bischen Böse, ich mag zwar WoW aber auf diese aussage fällt mir nur eines ein: Frei nach Dieter Hildebrandt:" Leute, fresst Scheiße, millionen Fliegen können nicht irren!"

Wow ist auch so erfolgreich weil es so einfach ist, mehr nicht, WoW kann jeder spielen, solo aufs Höchstlvl und dann welche finden die einen in die Instanzen mitnehmen. Glaubst du wirklich wenn man einen großteil der Quests nicht alleine machen könnte das dann WoW immer noch 10 Millionen Spieler hätte?


----------



## Immondys (10. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Warum muss sich WAR mit WoW vergleichen lassen? WoW setzt auf PvE und instanziertes PvP, während WAR auf RvR setzt. Es sind also beides MMOGs, aber mit völlig unterschiedlicher Richtung. Das ist wie beim Auto. Sicherlich kann man Sportwagen und Geländewagen vergleichen, nur wollen beide ganz andere Nutzer ansprechen.



Meine Frau bringt mich um, wenn ich mir neben dem langweiligen Familienwagen auch noch ein Cabrio kaufe. Dem Sohnemann gefiels. Oder aber - klartext -die wenigsten fahren zwei Autos (mit dem Daihatsu Cuore von meiner Frau hätten wir dann drei - oder zählt sowas nicht als Auto) und die wenigsten haben Zeit für zwei Onlinegames. Da wird sicher verglichen, welches Konzept da mehr gefällt.


----------



## klossbruehe (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> ...



Ich finde auch, dass man abwarten sollte, aber es stimmt schon, dass aus der jetzigen Sicht schon klar ist, dass WaR anders wird als WoW. Deswegen auch der "Hass", der eigentlich keiner ist. Ich denke, die wenigsten hier nehmen das so persönlich, dass sie "so vom hass zerfressen gegen WoW"
sind. Und der Vergleich, ein nicht releastes (<--- wie schreibt man das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Spiel mit einem Wahlkampfmisserfolg in der höchsten Rängen gleich zu setzen, ist auch etwas... fehl am platze.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Und was hast du jetzt daraus gelernt? Ich schätze du kommst nicht drauf.... aber ich bin nett und sagts dir!
> 
> Erfolg ist das, was sich verkauft. Was sich nicht verkauft hat kein Erfolg.



Nur beruht Erfolg oftmals auf dem Herabsetzen jedweden Anspruchs und jedweden Niveaus. Oder glaubst du,dass die BILD sich so gut verkaufen würde,wenn sie außer "Angst,Hass,Titten und dem Wetterbericht" noch etwas Anspruchsvolles hätte? Nicht dass WoW schlecht ist,nur ist dort jeder Anspruch,den ein MMOG früher hatte,auf 0 gesunken. Mittlerweile ist es nur noch anspruchsvoll,in der großen Welt ein paar Leute für Instanzen zu finden,der Rest geht alleine. Und das alles nach dem System: "Pixel a erhöt die Wert um den Faktor x, Pixel b um y." 




> Meine Frau bringt mich um, wenn ich mir neben dem langweiligen Familienwagen auch noch ein Cabrio kaufe. Dem Sohnemann gefiels. Oder aber - klartext -die wenigsten fahren zwei Autos (mit dem Daihatsu Cuore von meiner Frau hätten wir dann drei - oder zählt sowas nicht als Auto) und die wenigsten haben Zeit für zwei Onlinegames. Da wird sicher verglichen, welches Konzept da mehr gefällt.



Dann muss man sich überlegen,was man selber will: Oben ohne die Landschaft genießen oder gut eingepackt im dicksten Schlamm wühlen. Genauso bei WoW-WAR: Will ich PvE und ein wenig instanziertes PvP oder doch Open-PvP. Oder doch lieber PvE in dicker Rollenspielverpackung (LotRO). Wie gesagt, 2 ähnliche Produkte mit unerschiedlicher Ausrichtung. Von daher wird ein reiner PvEler nie in WAR glücklich,genauso wenig wie ein reiner RvRler in WoW glücklich wird. Was nur Immo an Unsinn redet,ist die typische Mitläuferart: Da sind mehr Leute,das ist besser,das mag ich auch.


----------



## Ulthran1953 (10. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag den Damen un Herren!

Ich wollte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden und mich wichtig machen, 
denn ich bin einer der genannten WoW-Fanboys!
Aber ich bin nicht hier um W.A.R.-Fans zu flamen. Falsch!
Ich möchte mich über W.A.R. informieren und freue mich über jedes 
gut geschriebene Topic wie dieses hier.
Der Grund warum ich mich hier zu Wort melde liegt jedoch nicht dem
Topic zugrunde, sondern soll damit aufräumen das WoW-Spieler von der
W.A.R.-Community abgestempelt werden. Ich bin gerne bereit zuzugeben, dass
es solch IMBA-ROXXOR-was-weiß-ich Spieler in WoW geben mag und das auch
einige W.A.R.- Topics flamen, dennoch steckt ihr gleich die ganze WoW-Com
unter einen Hut und macht somit genau das was ihr von der WoW-Com nicht
sehen wollt. Ich find es schade das sich beide Communitys gegenseitig runterputzen
müssen. Und wenn Ihr/Wir wirklich wollen das die Coms Flamefrei bleiben, dann dürfen
wir uns doch nicht auf das Niveau begeben und gleiches mit gleichem bekämpfen.

Kurz nochmal zu mir, also warum ich mich hier rumtreibe:

Ich bin WoW-Spieler (nein nicht seit der Beta) sondern seit knapp 2 Jahren und
bevorzuge im WoW hauptsächlich PvE.
Dennoch habe ich mir W.A.R. vorbestellt warum?
Nunja ich spiel erstens Wh40k (das Tabletop) und les auch eifrig die Romane
von Dan Abnett. Und bin daher sehr interessiert an der Welt von W.A.R. auch wenn 
W.A.R. nicht auf 40k basiert und auch wahrscheinlich nicht dahingehend erweitert wird.
Zweitens hab ich versucht mich so gut wie möglich über W.A.R. zu informieren und
freu mich eig schon riesig drauf. Auch wenn mir als PvE-Spieler der Einstieg ins Spiel vll. etwas 
schwerer Fallen wird als anderen, dennoch sehe ich W.A.R. als Spiel an und soweit ich weiß
kann man jedes Spiel mit Geduld, Spaß und bisschen Mühe lernen und genau diese Vorraussetzungen
seh ich bei mir erfüllt.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> ...



WoW ist kein Maß der Dinge- höchstens in PvE... RP -> Hängt zwar von den Spielern ab, aber dadurch das Blizzard die Story um Warcraft so verdammt beschi**en gestaltet hat in WoW, wird es da schon "öder"- geht mir selber so. Einige Sachen sind sehr nett gemacht, auch für RPler, aber vieles kannste in die Tonne treten... Beispiel: Illidan mal eben mit 25 Leuten killbar- wo ganze Armeen versagten.
PvP -> PvP in WoW ist lachhaft, ich spiele es zwar, aber nur weil ich in PvE selten eine Gruppe kriege und ich mich ein wenig auf WAR vorbereite- bzw. ich bin ein PvP Suchti, sag ich ganz offen.
Und von Hass zerfressen? Euh... Ich hatte in WoW bzw. durch WoW ´ne schöne Zeit, wieso soll ich da zerfressen sein? Ich sag ja nich, dass das Game schlecht bzw. "kacke" ist, es interessiert mich lediglich nicht mehr.
Und wie Kevvulk schon sagte- 10 Millionen ACC gibt es, wie viele werden aktiv gespielt?! Keine AHnung...



Sempai02 schrieb:


> Lori ist wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schöner post, ich musste lachen xD^^


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Endlich ist hier mal Stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kann man Menschen die vom Hass zerfressen sind mit anderen Menschen vergleichen die auch vom Hass zerfressen waren vergleichen^^ Mit was soll ich es den noch vergleichen? Wenn ich es noch deutlicher schreiben würde, dann wäre es beleidigend.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Ohja, ihr seit ja die allebesten. Kotzen hier über WoW ab und bezahlen aber jeden Monat 13 € an Blizzard.
Also noch schlimmer geht es ja wirklich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oggaman (10. Juli 2008)

Klasse Beitrag hat sich jemand sehr viel mühe gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (10. Juli 2008)

@ Ulthran1953

Das Problem ist, dass diese Imbaroxxor Schreihälse am lautesten auf sich aufmerksam machen und da fallen sie einfach am meisten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und für dich dürfte vielleicht noch interessant sein, dass THQ an einem 40k mmo werkelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ohja, ihr seit ja die allebesten. Kotzen hier über WoW ab und bezahlen aber jeden Monat 13 € an Blizzard.
> Also noch schlimmer geht es ja wirklich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




erstens: benutz die Edit Funktion...

Zweitens: Keiner kotzt hier über WoW ab, ich glaube so langsam das du dir die Posts garnicht durchliest. Jeder sagt hier das WoW an sich ein gutes Spiel ist, es hat nur keine super Langzeitmotivation (sagt nicht das items farmen um bessere items zu farmen motivation ist). 

WAR wird einfach anders werden als WoW, schon alleine wegen den verschiedenen "Endzielen" (was es ja in MMORPGs nicht wirklich gibt). 

WAR wird niemals soviele Accounts haben wie WoW, was mir persönlich lieber ist. Es gibt sehr nette Leute in WoW, aber es gibt leider auf 10 gute auch sehr oft 1-2 die absolut daneben sind, selbsternannte Pro Spieler die alles und jeden flamen und mit "Noobs", "kackboon", "L2p" usw um sich werfen. die sind zwar die minderheit, sind aber auch die lautesten.

WoW ist gut, WAR ist/wird gut. Ende.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ohja, ihr seit ja die allebesten. Kotzen hier über WoW ab und bezahlen aber jeden Monat 13 € an Blizzard.
> Also noch schlimmer geht es ja wirklich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch geht, leute die einfach nur klarmachen wollen das WoW nicht WAR ist, und die Vollidioten die sich wie ein Schiffbrüchiger an ihr Spiel klammern in einen Topf werfen, ich sags gerne nochmal, ich spiele gerne WoW und zwar den PvE teil, der PvP teil von WoW ist der teil über den wir uns auskotzen weil er auch zum kotzen ist, Blizzard hat ein hervorragendes PvE Spiel gemacht, keine frage, aber sie haben anscheinend gemerkt das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen würden wenn sie es beibehalten, und so drängen sie das Spiel mit jedem Patch mehr und mehr in die PvP schiene und zerstören es dadurch.


----------



## Moagim (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> ...




1. Wenn du glaubst der WoW PvP sei die Messlate an der man andere Spiele beurteilen muss, allein aus der Tatsache das 10 Mio Spieler WoW spielen....dann bist eher du derjenige der nicht objektiv ist.
Es gibt auch andere Spiele die neben WoW im MMO Bereich existieren, OHNE dem Konzept von WoW zu folgen. Die gehen auch nicht zugrunde weil es 10 Mio WoW Spieler gibt.

2. Was hat eine politische Niederlage mit einem PvP Spiel zu tun? Keiner hier behauptet das WAR jemals WoW stürzen/besiegen will/soll. Gott bewahre, viele von uns halten das für eine Katastrophe.
WAR könnte ja nur alle WoW Spieler anlocken indem es dem Konzept von WoW folgt. Jemand der täglich neue Items erspielen will, in immer neuen Instanzen, demjenigen bietet WoW doch genug.
Es gibt ja Leute denen das gefällt (das ist nicht abwertend gemeint) Jemand der wirklich PVE begeistert ist, der wird auch weiterhin WoW spielen.

3.Nochmal...wir HASSEN nicht WoW. Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf?  Wir halten nur die Umsetzung des PvPs für schlecht bzw im WoW Konzept nicht für sinnvoll umsetzbar.
Andere Spiele haben bereits gezeigt, das PvP anders als in WoW funktionieren kann.
Was ist so verkehrt daran wenn wir kein Interesse an diesen "PVE-RAID-Instanzen" haben, genausowenig daran Freude finden uns durch 1000drölfzig Monster zu prügeln und uns lieber gegenseitig auf dem Schlachtfeld gegenüberstehen?

Das hat absolut nichts mit HASS zu tun, sehr viele von uns haben ebenfalls den PVE Raid Inhalt von WoW gespielt. Es hat nichts damit zu tun das wir den nicht sehen konnten/nicht spielen durften.
Wir HABEN ihn gespielt, nur hat er uns von der Idee nicht gefallen.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> WoW ist das Mass der Dinge! Und wer das Gegenteil sagt ist nicht in der Lage etwas Objektiv zu betrachten.
> 
> Ihr erinnert mich an die Anhänger von Hillary Clinton, die waren so vom Hass zerfressen, so auf ihr Ding fixiert das sie noch nicht mal die Niederlage eingestehen konnten als sie Amtlich war.
> 
> ...



Wasn ein Fanboy *hust*
Wenn ich sowas lese verstehe ich wieder nur zu gut warum ich und andere Leute aufhören wollen.
Die ganzen Jungs die sich in Foren von ANDEREN Games darüber ausheulen WoW sei doch eh besser ohne
überhaupt die Gründe und Argumente anderer Spieler richtig Verstanden zu haben.

Weist du, genau DAS ist der Grund warum viele mit WoW aufhören wollen, vom PvE aus gesehen ist das Game sicherlich Super. Habs ja selber geliebt.
Was das PvP angeht, gehts immer weiter Bergab und es ist Geschmackssache ob man nun W.A.R oder WoW zocken geht was PvP anbelangt.

Aber viel mehr sind es solche Leute die einem die Community versauen, vor zwei Jahren hätte ich wohl auch noch gesagt WoW ist Top.
Jedoch nach BC und der großen Medienwelle mit dem ganzen Publishing hier und da sind so viele Arschlöcher und schlichtweg Argumentlose Idioten
ins Spiel gekommen das mir bei aller Liebe zum Spiel echt keine Lust mehr besteht weiter zu machen.
Jeder ist ma n bissl Fanboy und Flamet ma hier und da also ist das auch garnix gegen dich, aber es ist mitlerweile so eine Masse von Spielern
da bei denen es ganz und garnicht nur noch ab und zu der Fall ist das ich das nicht mehr akzeptabel finde.
Und es stimmt das W.A.R niemals so viele gimps(Arschlöcher) haben wird wie WoW weils einfach niemals so viele Spielen werden
und der großteil der Leute eben doch Nett ist, nur das die halt mitlerweile aus höflichkeit nicht mehr auf die Flames im /1 chat eingehen.
Hach ich weiss der Post hier is gerade auch irgendwie Flame, aber wenn ich sowas lese muss ich mir einfach ma Luft machen.
Zu viel Druck aufgestaut in den 3Jahren Spielzeit bzw 1-2 Jahren wo's wirklich Schlimm ist.

Glaubst du/ihr ernsthaft wir würden WoW Hassen? Das spiel an sich ganz sicher nicht, die meisten haben es selbst begeistert gespielt.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ein WoW Fanboy?Wenn du lesen würdest was ich schreibe, dann wüstest du das ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW habe. Aber denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht bist ja auch du das Arschloch oder der Idiot worauf andere kein Bock mehr drauf haben!

Sorry, aber streiten und deine diskutieren ist eine Sache ( ist eh beides das gleiche) aber andere Spieler als Arschlöcher und Idioten hinzustellen ist eine andere.

Ist das die Ziehlgruppe von der Ihr für Warhammer sprecht? danke aber dann gehe ich doch lieber wieder zu WoW zurück^^


----------



## Kalyptus (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich bin ein WoW Fanboy?Wenn du lesen würdest was ich schreibe, dann wüstest du das ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW habe. Aber denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht bist ja auch du das Arschloch oder der Idiot worauf andere kein Bock mehr drauf haben!
> 
> Sorry, aber streiten und deine diskutieren ist eine Sache ( ist eh beides das gleiche) aber andere Spieler als Arschlöcher und Idioten hinzustellen ist eine andere.
> 
> Ist das die Ziehlgruppe von der Ihr für Warhammer sprecht? danke aber dann gehe ich doch lieber wieder zu WoW zurück^^



Du bist ein dummschwätzer der sich die Worte so dreht wie er sie haben will.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Du bist ein dummschwätzer der sich die Worte so dreht wie er sie haben will.



Wo? zeig mir das mal!

Edit

passt schon, brauchst es mir nicht zu zeigen. Wird eh nichts gescheites bei rauskommen.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich bin ein WoW Fanboy?Wenn du lesen würdest was ich schreibe, dann wüstest du das ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW habe. Aber denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht bist ja auch du das Arschloch oder der Idiot worauf andere kein Bock mehr drauf haben!
> 
> Ist das die Ziehlgruppe von der Ihr für Warhammer sprecht? danke aber dann gehe ich doch lieber wieder zu WoW zurück^^



Junge wir wissen das WoW das momentane Maß aller dinge ist *IM PVE*, der PvP teil von WoW gehört dagegen zu den schlechtesten, da er anfangs völlig fehlte.
Wir argumentieren auch nicht haltlos gegen WoW wir kritisieren den Teil an WoW der wirklich fehlerhaft ist, der PvP teil ist einfach viel zu Itema/Klassenfähigkeiten abhänig. Es gibt einige Klassen die andere Klassen im Halbschlaf ausschalten könne. Klar wird man jetzt sagen Warhammer macht doch das gleiche: Stimmt aber bei Warhammer ist das ganze System darauf aufgebaut das einige Klassen von andern niedergemacht werden, sowas fördert Teamplay, bei WoW wird das Egosystem Jeder kann Jeden schlagen angestrebt, und solange sie das nicht erreicht haben, haben wir mehr als genug grund uns darüber auszulassen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Junge wir wissen das WoW das momentane Maß aller dinge ist *IM PVE*, der PvP teil von WoW gehört dagegen zu den schlechtesten, da er anfangs völlig fehlte.
> Wir argumentieren auch nicht haltlos gegen WoW wir kritisieren den Teil an WoW der wirklich fehlerhaft ist, der PvP teil ist einfach viel zu Itema/Klassenfähigkeiten abhänig. Es gibt einige Klassen die andere Klassen im Halbschlaf ausschalten könne. Klar wird man jetzt sagen Warhammer macht doch das gleiche: Stimmt aber bei Warhammer ist das ganze System darauf aufgebaut das einige Klassen von andern niedergemacht werden, sowas fördert Teamplay, bei WoW wird das Egosystem Jeder kann Jeden schlagen angestrebt, und solange sie das nicht erreicht haben, haben wir mehr als genug grund uns darüber auszulassen.



Junge? Dafür habe ich oben zuviel.

Und was hat das von dir Zitierte mit der Antwort von dir zu tun?


----------



## Neveren (10. Juli 2008)

Kann dem TE nur zustimmen und hoffen das seine Aussagen zutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Videos sind so geil *For the Empire!* *Waaaah* *Metzelhau* *Willauch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Lg Neveren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Junge? Dafür habe ich oben zuviel.
> 
> Und was hat das von dir Zitierte mit der Antwort von dir zu tun?



Deine haltung ist leider die eines Fanboys, selbst wenn du keiner bist lässt du für viele hier keine andere möglichkeit zu einer zu sein, da du einfach ohne verdacht uns vorwürfe machst wir würden WoW ja so zum Kotzen finden und dennoch dafür bezahlen, und deine äußerung Marlakai könnte das arschloch sein kommt nicht gerade sympatisch rüber, man hat fast meinen können du fühlst dich angesprochen, und das erweckt nun halt mal sehr den eindruck das du von WoW eingenommen bist.

Sollte dem nicht so sein bitte ich um entschuldigung.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Junge? Dafür habe ich oben zuviel.
> 
> Und was hat das von dir Zitierte mit der Antwort von dir zu tun?



Hmm... Ach, ich will wieder Arschloch sein, war ich so lange nicht mehr...

Du meinst du hast oben zu viel als das du ein Junge bist? Hmm... Das könnte nun heißen, du hast eine Brust bzw. Brüste und wärst eine Frau- das wäre verständlich dann.
Wenn du es auf deine Intelligenz beziehst: Ok... Du meinst also, du bist sooo schlau... HAst du mal gelesen was du teils sagst? Ich habe hier viele Posts gelesen- und die meisten blieben in einer gewissen respektvollen Form- bei dir sehe ich GAR KEINE Respektvolle Form und mehrere Rechtschreibfehler. Und komm mir nicht mit "Ich bin Legastheniker! Ich kann nich anders"- ich bin auch einer und krieg´s irgendwie trotzdem relativ gut gebacken, finde ich...
Ich mache normalerweise diese "Rechtschreib und Intelligenz"- flames sehr ungerne, aber wenn ich Leute wie dich sehe, dann mach ich das doch leidenschaftlich gerne. Ich bin flame ressitent, ich lache über flames gegen mich. Flamen Leute mich erreichen sie nich, dass ich hier rumsitz und whine über das, was man gesagt hat- sondern lache... FOlglich haben sie das Gegenteil erreicht, versuch´s also net erst.

Was Vermillion_von_Baelgun mit dem Zitat bezweckt weiß ich auch nicht... Aber er zeigt zumindest dein Respektvolles miteinander... Danke, ich hab Vermillion_von_Baelgun lieber als jmd. wie dich, der derart "nett" ist...


----------



## Aldaric87 (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ohja, ihr seit ja die allebesten. Kotzen hier über WoW ab und bezahlen aber jeden Monat 13 € an Blizzard.
> Also noch schlimmer geht es ja wirklich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey du Opfer !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hmm... Ach, ich will wieder Arschloch sein, war ich so lange nicht mehr...
> 
> Du meinst du hast oben zu viel als das du ein Junge bist? Hmm... Das könnte nun heißen, du hast eine Brust bzw. Brüste und wärst eine Frau- das wäre verständlich dann.
> Wenn du es auf deine Intelligenz beziehst: Ok... Du meinst also, du bist sooo schlau... HAst du mal gelesen was du teils sagst? Ich habe hier viele Posts gelesen- und die meisten blieben in einer gewissen respektvollen Form- bei dir sehe ich GAR KEINE Respektvolle Form und mehrere Rechtschreibfehler. Und komm mir nicht mit "Ich bin Legastheniker! Ich kann nich anders"- ich bin auch einer und krieg´s irgendwie trotzdem relativ gut gebacken, finde ich...
> ...



Oh wie süss, er regt sich über Rechtschreibfehler auf *rofl*
Und du meinst jetzt wirklich das mir das was ausmacht? Ich sehe bei dir auch Rechtschreibfehler und weiter? Ich weiss was du meinst und dies ist ja wohl das wichtigste! Das mit der Frau überlese ich einfach mal, da ich weiss das du wohl der einzigste bist der so denkt.

@Vermillion_von_Baelgun

Es kann sein, das es den anschein im Eifer erweckt. Das mit dem Arschloch hatte ich mehr auf das bezogen was er über die anderen geschrieben hat Zitat:"edoch nach BC und der großen Medienwelle mit dem ganzen Publishing hier und da sind so viele Arschlöcher und schlichtweg Argumentlose Idioten"  daruf war das bezogen. 

Ich wollte damit zum ausdruck bringen, das man vielleicht in den Augen der Arschlöcher und idioten auch selbst so dasteht.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Junge wir wissen das WoW das momentane Maß aller dinge ist *IM PVE*, der PvP teil von WoW gehört dagegen zu den schlechtesten, da er anfangs völlig fehlte.
> Wir argumentieren auch nicht haltlos gegen WoW wir kritisieren den Teil an WoW der wirklich fehlerhaft ist, der PvP teil ist einfach viel zu Itema/Klassenfähigkeiten abhänig. Es gibt einige Klassen die andere Klassen im Halbschlaf ausschalten könne. Klar wird man jetzt sagen Warhammer macht doch das gleiche: Stimmt aber bei Warhammer ist das ganze System darauf aufgebaut das einige Klassen von andern niedergemacht werden, sowas fördert Teamplay, bei WoW wird das Egosystem Jeder kann Jeden schlagen angestrebt, und solange sie das nicht erreicht haben, haben wir mehr als genug grund uns darüber auszulassen.



Nö, WoW ist auch nicht im PvE das Maß aller Dinge, sondern eher in der Einfachheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2008)

> Woran liegt das? Jetzt sagt bitte keiner, weil WoW dumm ist. Wenn 10 Mio. Menschen ein Spiel spielen dann muss da schon mehr dahinter stecken.



Das einzige was diese 10 Millionen "Spieler" (Es sind 10 Millionen Accounts... was nicht heißt es so viele Spieler sind... und mein Account besteht auch noch und ich spiele seit einem Jahr nicht mehr...) aussagen ist, dass Blizzard eine gute Vermarktungsstrategie betreibt.
Der daraus resultierende "Boom" schlägt sich im Gesellschaftlichen Leben nieder, besonders jüngerer Generationen und WoW war/ist 'In' (sagt man das überhaupt noch?) ergo muss das Spiel nicht gut sein, solange man es gut vermarktet und es ein selbstläufer wird (was freilich vom Glück abhängt) geht das alles von ganz alleine... Stichwort: Gruppenzwang wäre hier noch zu erwähnen aber genug "geklugscheißt"


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Was Vermillion_von_Baelgun mit dem Zitat bezweckt weiß ich auch nicht... Aber er zeigt zumindest dein Respektvolles miteinander... Danke, ich hab Vermillion_von_Baelgun lieber als jmd. wie dich, der derart "nett" ist...



sagen wir es so, meine art zu zitieren gehört vor den Henker gelschleift, das zitat bezog sich auf ein paar postings davor mit dem "WoW ist das Maß aller dinge", und das wollt ich nicht schon wiederbringen



SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @Vermillion_von_Baelgun
> 
> Es kann sein, das es den anschein im Eifer erweckt. Das mit dem Arschloch hatte ich mehr auf das bezogen was er über die anderen geschrieben hat Zitat:"edoch nach BC und der großen Medienwelle mit dem ganzen Publishing hier und da sind so viele Arschlöcher und schlichtweg Argumentlose Idioten"  daruf war das bezogen.
> 
> Ich wollte damit zum ausdruck bringen, das man vielleicht in den Augen der Arschlöcher und idioten auch selbst so dasteht.



Eben so klings gleich viel schöner, der post war doch etwas sehr scharf geschrieben, und das Junge hab ich einfach vor den Post gesetzt damits besser klingt wenns das falsche geschlecht war tschuldiung.

Und generell sollten wir irgendwie aufhören uns alle anzukeifen wenn uns was nicht passt, sonst herscht hier schneller als uns lieb ist eine Stimmung wie im offizielen WoW Forum, und das ist nun wirklich keine untertreibung.



Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Nö, WoW ist auch nicht im PvE das Maß aller Dinge, sondern eher in der Einfachheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt auch, ich muss meine Texte wohl nochmehr durchgucken bevor ich auf Antwort hinzufügen klick.


----------



## Chiroc (10. Juli 2008)

Was für eine überflüssige Diskussion hier statt findet, aber um dazu auch mal was zu sagen:
Blüb?


----------



## fowl (10. Juli 2008)

hallo leute,

ich habe mich jetzt schon über warhammer schlau gemacht,
und bin begeistert,

bisher bin ich ein großer WoW Fan und Spieler gewesen,

doch meine Bedenken bez. meine Sorgen sind:

Ich hab schon gelesen das es auch für WAR addons geben wird (so wie bei WoW BC oda Wotlk),

und meine Frage ist:

wird es bei WAR auch so wie bei WOW sein, das alles entwertet wird,
das das stundenlange farmen das equipen von Chars, das
stundenlange wipen an bossen alles umsonst war?

den auf sowas hätte ich echt keinen bock

bitte um antoworten


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. Juli 2008)

fowl schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt schon über warhammer schlau gemacht,
> und bin begeistert,
> ...




Es ist noch nicht bekannt, welche Features die Addons bieten werden.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. Juli 2008)

Es wurde noch nichts über den Inhalt der möglichen Addons gesagt, und es wird auch nicht an irgendwelchen Addons gearbeitet. Was man diesbezüglich hört sind maximal Aussagen wie "Das könnte in einem Addon kommen" Oder "Vielleicht machen wir innerhalb der nächsten Zwei Jahre ein Addon"...nichts konkretes, nichts was man ernsthaft Diskutieren könnte, ohne sich 100prozentig im Bereich der Spekulation zu befinden.


Was SirDamatores Aussagen betrifft, empfehle ich hier, die Diskussion mit ihm/ihr/es nihct weiterzuführen. Schon der von Aldaric Zitierte Eingangspost zeigt worauf dieser Benutzer aus Ist, nämlich auf nichts anderes als Provokation der W.A.R Community. Er hält WoW für das beste Spiel dass es gibt, und laut seinem Eingangspost ist er der Meinung dass wir es sowieso alle Spielen. Schön für ihn, und jetzt bitte Back to Topic.


Noch kurz ein Hinweis von mir, zum Thema "Das10MillionenSpieler" - Argument...hier Zitiere ich mich jetzt mal selbst aus einem Thread im WoW Forum von Buffed.



Sorzzara schrieb:


> #
> 
> Und inzwischen habe ich auch einiges gegen Blizzard: Denn ganz ehrlich, die sogenannte "Informationspolitik" dieser Firma geht ir gehörig auf den Geist, denn es läuft immer darauf hinaus: "Wir haben 10 Millionen SPieler, wir haben Mr. T und William Shatner, wir sind die besten, alles andere ist nciht Spielenswert"
> 
> ...




Soviel zu WoW hat 10 Millionen Spieler und ist das beste Game von überhaupt, ihr habt allekein Plan und so weiter blageblubb


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Oh wie süss, er regt sich über Rechtschreibfehler auf *rofl*
> Und du meinst jetzt wirklich das mir das was ausmacht? Ich sehe bei dir auch Rechtschreibfehler und weiter? Ich weiss was du meinst und dies ist ja wohl das wichtigste! Das mit der Frau überlese ich einfach mal, da ich weiss das du wohl der einzigste bist der so denkt.
> (...)



Wenn ich mich aufregen würde, würde ich mich über alles (in diesem Zitat als Beispiel "einzigste"- das Wort gibt es gar nicht...) aufregen. Aber warum hab ich´s gemacht? Richtig, weil du meinst du bist schlau, wie in dem Zitat stand, auf was mein obiges Zitat von dir ein Kommentar war.
Ok, du fragst mich anscheinend ernsthaft, ob es mir was ausmacht- Sorry aber ich hab gesagt das ich es einfach mal sage, um nur kurz deiner Aussage, du bist so schlau, entgegen zu treten...
Zur Sache mit Frau: Wieso soll ich der einzige sein? Gut, eine weibliche Userin mit dem nick "SirDamatadore" wäre sicherlich etwas komisch, aber ansonsten... Ich versuche möglichst nichts offen zu lassen in den MÖglichkeiten, außer es gibt zu viele...



Chiroc schrieb:


> Was für eine überflüssige Diskussion hier statt findet, aber um dazu auch mal was zu sagen:
> Blüb?



Gratulation dir, auch wenn du dies, warscheinlich, nicht lesen wirst- Du hast dich an dieser, wie du es nennst, "überflüssigen" Diskussion so eben beteiligt, bzw. dich ins Spiel gebracht... Ich könnte nun was sagen, aber das könnte man als verbalen Angriff werten...



fowl schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt schon über warhammer schlau gemacht,
> und bin begeistert,
> ...



Das kann man bis-dato noch nicht sagen, würde also erst später kommen (also das Wissen darüber würde erst später kommen). Ich weiß nicht so 100%ig, wie es bei DAoC gehandhabt wurde, mit den AddOns- evtl. werden Sie sich daran halten bzw. orientieren.

edit:


Sorzzara schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Was SirDamatores Aussagen betrifft, empfehle ich hier, die Diskussion mit ihm/ihr/es nihct weiterzuführen. Schon der von Aldaric Zitierte Eingangspost zeigt worauf dieser Benutzer aus Ist, nämlich auf nichts anderes als Provokation der W.A.R Community. Er hält WoW für das beste Spiel dass es gibt, und laut seinem Eingangspost ist er der Meinung dass wir es sowieso alle Spielen. Schön für ihn, und jetzt bitte Back to Topic.
> 
> ...



Nana, bezeichne "SirDamatores" doch nicht als "es"- das ist eine (zensiert) für alle anderen Sachen die man mit "es" personalisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kA ob du bzw. ob jmd. das weiß, aber bei mir, als ich mal meinen acc für einige Monate gekündigt habe, aber wenn man als KÜndigungsgrund angibt, dass man aufhört wegen einem anderen Spiel (So ungefähr lautet der Menü Punkt damals), dann kommt danach die Bemerkung, dass man es Schade findet, dass ein anderes Spiel mit falschen Aussagen auf sich aufmerksam macht, und man sich aber freut, einen bald wiederzusehen

Weiß nich ob das heute immer noch so ist- fand ich damals aber doch sehr erheiternd, wie man andere Spiele hinstellt...^^


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

In der Meldung hiess es klar wenn sie zu den 10 Mio. zählen. Das sind alle Spieler, die eine Abogebühr zahlen oder per Prepaid-Karte mitspielen. Auch Käufer der Installationsversion, die ihre Freimonate nutzen, um online zu spielen.

Achja, warscheinlich Lügen die, wie alle anderen auch. AUSSER! Die Warhammer Entwickler... ja klar so wird es wohl sein.


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> In der Meldung hiess es klar wenn sie zu den 10 Mio. zählen. Das sind alle Spieler, die eine Abogebühr zahlen oder per Prepaid-Karte mitspielen. Auch Käufer der Installationsversion, die ihre Freimonate nutzen, um online zu spielen.
> 
> Achja, warscheinlich Lügen die, wie alle anderen auch. AUSSER! Die Warhammer Entwickler... ja klar so wird es wohl sein.




Ist doch nun egal obs bei WoW 10 oder 20 mio Acc sind. Fakt ist, das PvP-System ist der letzte Dreck!! Diese verlierer-Marken-sammelei ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. 

Wenn du es auf deinem Server tatsächlich die 10mio mitbekommst, gratullier ich dir, aber da wo ich spiele, ist der Spielerpool an "raidtauglichen Leuten" äußerst gering (um mal kurz ins PvE einzutauchen).

Es wurde glaube schon gesagt, aber lieber ein MMORPG mit 500k bis 2mio Acc mit Spielern die sich anstrengen um ihrer Fraktion zum Sieg zu verhelfen, als 10mio mit 98% Papnasenanteil.

MfG


----------



## Immondys (11. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Doch geht, leute die einfach nur klarmachen wollen das WoW nicht WAR ist, und die Vollidioten die sich wie ein Schiffbrüchiger an ihr Spiel klammern in einen Topf werfen, ich sags gerne nochmal, ich spiele gerne WoW und zwar den PvE teil, der PvP teil von WoW ist der teil über den wir uns auskotzen weil er auch zum kotzen ist, Blizzard hat ein hervorragendes PvE Spiel gemacht, keine frage, aber sie haben anscheinend gemerkt das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen würden wenn sie es beibehalten, und so drängen sie das Spiel mit jedem Patch mehr und mehr in die PvP schiene und zerstören es dadurch.



Hm, Blizzard hat ein hervorragendes PvE Spiel gemacht und der PVP Teil gefällt dir nicht? Ich hoffe eigentlich bei War möglichst wenig PvE vorzufinden. Meinst du, da du den PvE Teil lobst, hier richtig zu landen?


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> In der Meldung hiess es klar wenn sie zu den 10 Mio. zählen. Das sind alle Spieler, die eine Abogebühr zahlen oder per Prepaid-Karte mitspielen. Auch Käufer der Installationsversion, die ihre Freimonate nutzen, um online zu spielen.
> 
> Achja, warscheinlich Lügen die, wie alle anderen auch. AUSSER! Die Warhammer Entwickler... ja klar so wird es wohl sein.



Hmm... das einzige was mir bei diesem Post einfällt wäre jetzt "blub" oder sonstiges, aber das wäre so sinnlos... Verdammt.

Und auch wenn es 10 Millionen Spieler sind, verdammt nochmal WAYNE?! Lass es 10 Millionen sein- ja, von mir aus lass auch alle Politiker WoW spielen und Ihre Kriege virtuell in WoW austragen, dass ist mir Schnuppe, Fakt ist, dass von diesen 10 Millionen Leute nicht alle aktiv spielen und von den aktiven Leute wieder viele auf die Schiene "Über-r0xx0r" aufspringen...
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, zwischen WAR- wo (als Beispiel) nur 2 Millionen spielen... und WoW, wo 10 Millionen spiele (Minus der Leute die auf WAR satteln), dann würde ich mich erstmal für WAR interessieren, es mir anschauen- und wenn das auch nix wird, dann kann ich mir Gedanken machen, ob ich in WoW die Zeit für Pve investiere...

Diese ganzen Zahlen interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Ich bin eine Person die Ihren spaß möchte, am liebsten im Team- ob das Team nun aus 10 oder 25 LEuten besteht, dass ist mir wurscht, ich kann auf jede Art und Weise meinen spaß haben (Wer die Zahlen ansieht und sich in WoW Raid Content auskennt- was soziemlich alle warscheinlich tun- weiß, was ich evtl. meine)...



Immondys schrieb:


> Hm, Blizzard hat ein hervorragendes PvE Spiel gemacht und der PVP Teil gefällt dir nicht? Ich hoffe eigentlich bei War möglichst wenig PvE vorzufinden. Meinst du, da du den PvE Teil lobst, hier richtig zu landen?



Er meinte damit nur, dass der PvE Teil sehr gut ist, bei Blizzard- hingegen der PvP Teil Schulnoten technisch eine noch nicht entwickelte - äußerst negative -Note kriegt. WoW PvE Content, da sind sich alle einig, ist sehr gut- aber der PvP Teil nun mal... naja...
Er weiß schon, was in WAR auf IHn zu kommt, aber es hieß oft, WoW ist das Maß der Dinge und blabla- da kam diese Richtigstellung.


----------



## erwo (11. Juli 2008)

Hi, zu den ADDONS:

bei daoc war es so das es keine Erhöhung des Level Caps gab bei den Addons
( am Anfang max Level 50, ist heute noch immer so).

Es gab neue Items, mit leicht besseren Stats, und neue Fähigkeiten.

Teile dieser neuen Sachen mussten durch PVE freigeschalten werden, quasi,
wobei das nicht wie bei WoW ist, des man irgendeinen Boss Woche für Woche
immer und immer Wieder abfarmt, sondern man macht den PVE Teil eigentlich
nur einmal, und einmal ist (imho) nicht zuviel das es schon langweilig wird wie
WoW.


Viele Spieler haben sich über den PVE Teil geärgert, aber die haben eigtl. alles
richtig gemacht, man Kann via RVR Kopfpunkten (bspw.) sich die Inhalte auch
"kaufen" ohne PVE machen zu müssen.

Ich hoffe das es so ähnlich wie bei daoc wird mit den WAR Addons.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ist doch nun egal obs bei WoW 10 oder 20 mio Acc sind. Fakt ist, das PvP-System ist der letzte Dreck!! Diese verlierer-Marken-sammelei ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
> 
> Wenn du es auf deinem Server tatsächlich die 10mio mitbekommst, gratullier ich dir, aber da wo ich spiele, ist der Spielerpool an "raidtauglichen Leuten" äußerst gering (um mal kurz ins PvE einzutauchen).
> 
> ...



Ich denke, man musste auch Glück bei der Server Wahl haben um eine gute Raidgilde zu bekommen. Wobei wir nicht nur PvE sondern auch viel PvP mit der Gilde spielten und eigentlich selten die eine Marke bekommen haben.

Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft daran das Warhammer ein Spiel für die "besseren Menschen" und WoW eins für die "schlechteren" ist!? Ich glaube nicht das dies das Ziel der Warhammer Entwickler ist.

Das ist Vielleicht das Wunschdenken einiger Leute hier, die der Meinung sind das Warhammer ja nur für sie Entwickelt wurde, weil sie ja die Geistige Elite ist und nur sie die eigentlichen Sinn eines mmo´s verstanden haben.

Naja, dann werden aber einige sich Wundern, was passiert wenn das Game auf dem Markt kommt.


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft daran das Warhammer ein Spiel für die "besseren Menschen" und WoW eins für die "schlechteren" ist!? Ich glaube nicht das dies das Ziel der Warhammer Entwickler ist.
> 
> Das ist Vielleicht das Wunschdenken einiger Leute hier, die der Meinung sind das Warhammer ja nur für sie Entwickelt wurde, weil sie ja die Geistige Elite ist und nur sie die eigentlichen Sinn eines mmo´s verstanden haben.
> 
> Naja, dann werden aber einige sich Wundern, was passiert wenn das Game auf dem Markt kommt.




Die Zielgruppe bei Warhammer ist eine total andere als die Epicsammler und Einzelgänger wie die von WoW.

Aber auch das wurde versucht dir näher zu bringen, scheinbar bist du nicht flexibel genug um von dem WoW Gedanken los zukommen. Das ist aber nun mal dein Pech, wenn du dich nicht mit dem Spielkonzept auseinader setzen kannst, oder willst.. es vertanden hast etc..etc..etc..^^

WoW ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. ne gute Gilde ist eines, diese aufrecht zu erhalten, bei dem Müll den sich Blizz einfallen lässt etwas anderes^^ Mit anderen Worten, WoW veliert seine Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe bei Warhammer ist eine total andere als die Epicsammler und Einzelgänger wie die von WoW.
> 
> Aber auch das wurde versucht dir näher zu bringen, scheinbar bist du nicht flexibel genug um von dem WoW Gedanken los zukommen. Das ist aber nun mal dein Pech, wenn du dich nicht mit dem Spielkonzept auseinader setzen kannst, oder willst.. es vertanden hast etc..etc..etc..^^
> 
> ...




Mit welchen Spielkonzept soll ich mich den befassen bzw verstehen? Das Game ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.

Empfindest du es als persönlichen Sieg wenn die Spieler zu Warhammer wechseln, von denen laut deiner Angabe 98% Papnasen sind? Mir persönlich ist es egal ob Blizzard 5 Mio. Kunden verliert, ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit kein WoW mehr aber dir scheint daran etwas zu liegen.


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Mit welchen Spielkonzept soll ich mich den befassen bzw verstehen? Das Game ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.
> 
> Empfindest du es als persönlichen Sieg wenn die Spieler zu Warhammer wechseln, von denen laut deiner Angabe 98% Papnasen sind? Mir persönlich ist es egal ob Blizzard 5 Mio. Kunden verliert, ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit kein WoW mehr aber dir scheint daran etwas zu liegen.




Schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, das es total egal ist, ob WAR, AoC oder sonstwas, WoW is einfach augelutscht und Wotlk wirds auch nicht ändern. 

Doch die Spieler, die von WoW zu WAR wechseln werden, müssen sich an das dortige System anpassen, sonst werden die dort nicht glücklich mit ihrer "WoW-Art". Aber is auch egal, was man hier schreibt, du hast sicher langeweile und flames nur so vor dich hin.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönes Wochende wünsch ich dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Das ist Vielleicht das Wunschdenken einiger Leute hier, die der Meinung sind das Warhammer ja nur für sie Entwickelt wurde, weil sie ja die Geistige Elite ist und nur sie die eigentlichen Sinn eines mmo´s verstanden haben.
> 
> Naja, dann werden aber einige sich Wundern, was passiert wenn das Game auf dem Markt kommt.



Wir sagen nicht, wir sind die geistige Elite. Wir sagen lediglich gegen die PvP Spieler etwas, die auf Einzelgänger und Ober-r0xx0r machen, meistens allerdings kein Plan haben. Zu den PvElern habe ich nichts gelesen- warum auch? Die kratzen mich nich. Sollen sie Ihren Items hinterherjagen, dass ist mir wurscht. Ich geh hin und wieder mit meinem mage Kara, meinem Paladin FdS/ SSC, wenn ich Bock hab zu spielen und mich der Raid braucht, wo Freunde von mir sind- ansonsten ist mir PvE wurscht.
Der Sinn eines MMO's? Irgendwie dachte ich bei diesem Satz gleich an die Signatur von einem user hier, "Ein Spiel, sie alle zu knechten"- und mehr weiß ich nicht mehr davon... 
Viele haben in WoW den Sinn eines MMO's nicht verstanden, viele haben es aber auch verstanden. Aber leider schreien die am lautesten, die es nicht verstanden haben, was ein schlechtes Licht auf die WoW Spieler wirft (sag ich einfach mal so).


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, das es total egal ist, ob WAR, AoC oder sonstwas, WoW is einfach augelutscht und Wotlk wirds auch nicht ändern.
> 
> Doch die Spieler, die von WoW zu WAR wechseln werden, müssen sich an das dortige System anpassen, sonst werden die dort nicht glücklich mit ihrer "WoW-Art". Aber is auch egal, was man hier schreibt, du hast sicher langeweile und flames nur so vor dich hin.
> 
> ...




Das siehst du so und das sehe auch ich so, darum spiele ich ja gerade keine WoW mehr. Stimmt du hast recht, mir ist wirklich gerade ein bisserl öde. Ich habe Urlaub, mich aufs zocken gefreut und musste erfahren, das AoC nicht den Auslieferungsstatus hat den es als Verkaufsversion haben sollt. Und auf WoW hab ich kein bock.

Ob sich bei Wotlk was ändern wird weiss ich nicht, werde es aber ausprobieren... man kann ja nie wissen ^^

Aufs WE freue ich mich auch, da haben die Leute dann frei und ich sitze  nicht hier um mir Gedanken zu machen über Dinge die ich eh nicht ändern kann.


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wir sagen nicht, wir sind die geistige Elite. Wir sagen lediglich gegen die PvP Spieler etwas, die auf Einzelgänger und Ober-r0xx0r machen, meistens allerdings kein Plan haben. Zu den PvElern habe ich nichts gelesen- warum auch? Die kratzen mich nich. Sollen sie Ihren Items hinterherjagen, dass ist mir wurscht. Ich geh hin und wieder mit meinem mage Kara, meinem Paladin FdS/ SSC, wenn ich Bock hab zu spielen und mich der Raid braucht, wo Freunde von mir sind- ansonsten ist mir PvE wurscht.
> Der Sinn eines MMO's? Irgendwie dachte ich bei diesem Satz gleich an die Signatur von einem user hier, "Ein Spiel, sie alle zu knechten"- und mehr weiß ich nicht mehr davon...
> Viele haben in WoW den Sinn eines MMO's nicht verstanden, viele haben es aber auch verstanden. Aber leider schreien die am lautesten, die es nicht verstanden haben, was ein schlechtes Licht auf die WoW Spieler wirft (sag ich einfach mal so).




Dem kann ich nichts entgegen setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (11. Juli 2008)

was für ein beknackter thread.

warum muss man sich eigentlich über ein spiel definieren das man spielt? die 5 millionen oder wie auch immer wow spieler werden sicher nicht alle gleich sein.
genausowenig irren sich die leute die sich hyborien oder mittelerde oder altdorf als heimat aussuchen nur weil da weniger spieler sind.

das wäre so als würde man sagen "ich geh in den supermarkt, weil da gibt's alles. wie blöd seid ihr denn, daß ihr im obstladen umme ecke einkauft?"

der eine braucht eben die berechtigung durch masse, der andere durch qualität. da lohnt es sich nicht drüber zu streiten und schon gar keinen thread aufzumachen in dem die spieler von dem einen spiel belehrt werden, wie sie sich in dem anderen spiel zu verhalten haben.
die leute die sich dafür interessieren brauchen glaube ich keine belehrung, denn die setzen sich schon von alleine damit auseinander und die anderen verärgert man nur. zu recht finde ich, denn nur weil man gerafft hat daß das eine spiel vielleicht etwas mehr qualität bringt und anders funktioniert macht einen das noch lange zu keinem besseren menschen der in der position ist anderen vorschriften zu machen. 

ich spiele auch kein wow mehr und habe meine gründe dafür, aber deshalb sind für mich noch lange nicht alle anderen die noch spass daran haben blöde opfer!


----------



## Immondys (11. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe bei Warhammer ist eine total andere als die Epicsammler und Einzelgänger wie die von WoW.
> 
> Aber auch das wurde versucht dir näher zu bringen, scheinbar bist du nicht flexibel genug um von dem WoW Gedanken los zukommen. Das ist aber nun mal dein Pech, wenn du dich nicht mit dem Spielkonzept auseinader setzen kannst, oder willst.. es vertanden hast etc..etc..etc..^^
> 
> ...



Das gleiche wurde auch bei AoC erzählt. Es gibt nur einen Typ Menschen, und der wird auch bei WAR auftauchen ( mein 14 jähriger Sohn und seine Freunde stehen da auch schon bereit). 

Eine gute Gilde aufrecht zu erhalten - wobei natürlich der Begriff "Gute gilde" zu definieren wäre - setzt Teamwork voraus. Ist eine gute Gilde für Dich jetzt Teamplay oder ist eine gute Gilde für dich - alles soll so laufen wie ich es mir wünsche?

Zum thema WoW verliert seine Spieler - die Hardcore Gamer vielleicht - die 5% die überall durch sind während das Gros der Causal Gamer grade mal bei Gruul angekommen ist. Sicher keine Entwicklung, die Blizz verzweifeln läßt, sondern eher für Entspannung sorgt, da man nachgereichte Inhalte nicht mehr so schnell nachliefern muss. 
Ansonsten wird hier viel über ungelegte Eier diskutiert - schließlich ist das Spiel (WAR) noch nicht draußen. Ich fürchte faßt, das hier wieder ein Spiel wie AoC hochgehypt wird, von den 5% enttäuschten WoW Abgängern, und dann zum erscheinen das geweine wieder losgeht, weil das Ergebnis nicht den eigenen Erwartungen entspricht.
Ich würde mich mal freuen, wenn ein Erscheinungsdatum ausgegeben wird. Denn was ein Spiel können soll ist mir eigentlich recht schnuppe, was es dann kann teste ich lieber selber aus.


----------



## sceezy (11. Juli 2008)

@tekbear....genauso ist es...sehr feiner Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Eine gute Gilde aufrecht zu erhalten - wobei natürlich der Begriff "Gute gilde" zu definieren wäre - setzt Teamwork voraus. Ist eine gute Gilde für Dich jetzt Teamplay oder ist eine gute Gilde für dich - alles soll so laufen wie ich es mir wünsche?




"Gute Gilde" eine subjektive Wahrnehmungsangelegenheit und deswegen nicht unbedingt einer Aufklärung  bedürftig.

Du musst dich nicht fürchten, wenn WAR nicht das wird was es verspricht, geht die Welt nicht unter (für mich jedenfalls nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). ^^


MfG


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> - *WAR ist auf den Schwerpunkt RvR* ausgelegt. Das bedeutet keine grossen Pve-Schlachtzugformationen zur Schlachtung eines Raidbosses, der immer gleich agiert und viele epische Gegenstände fallen lässt wie in WoW. Sondern *RvR* bedeutet überall auf der Weltkarte möglichst im Team und mit Verstand, seiner Fraktion viele viele Siegpunkte über das Bekämpfen von meist menschlichen Spielern und dem Erfüllen verschiedener anderer Aufgaben, wie z.B. Festungseinnahmen - und Verteidigungen usw., für die Eroberung der feindlichen Spielerhauptstadt zu ermöglichen. Darunter fallen natürlich auch einige Pve-Aufgaben und es wird wohl auch einige Kerker für kleinere Pve-Gruppen geben, trotzdem wird der *Fokus eben auf dem RvR* liegen. Findet euch damit ab, das WAR *sehr RvR-lastig* sein wird. Des Weiteren wird es keine Trennung zwischen PvP- und Pve-Skillungen bei den Charakteren geben, wie man es aus WoW kennt, *da WAR PvP (RvR) als Schwerpunkt gewählt hat.
> *



Wo genau lag jetzt nochmal der Schwerpunkt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne im Ernst : Guter Text, sehr informativ und interessant. Nur leider fürchte ich, dass es nur wenige ernsthaft zum nachdenken anregen wird und in den ersten paar Monaten die ehem. WoW-Community dominieren wird...danach kann man nur für das Spiel hoffen, dass es sich "gesünder" als WoW entwickelt, was die Comm angeht.


mfG Caspar


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Juli 2008)

Caspar schrieb:


> Wo genau lag jetzt nochmal der Schwerpunkt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das risiko besteht immer bei einen MMO was viele spieler anlockt.
Z.B.:
WoW ne menge spieler viele gute und noch mehr ätzende spieler.
Lotro hat viel weniger spieler als WoW aber die community ist etwas reifer.

WAR wird wohl viele sehr unterschiedliche spieler anlocken, darum hab ich keine hoffnung das die community besser sein wird als die von WoW.
Was es erträglicher macht das es kein offizieles forum gibt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Lotro hat viel weniger spieler als WoW aber die community ist etwas reifer.


Kein Wunder die setzen ihre Regeln auch zu 100% um, da haben Spammer, Bots, Goldfarmer .... keine Chance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (17. Juli 2008)

Push, damit viele keine falsche Vorstellung von WHO bekommen (z.B. DMG über alles gilt auch in WHO...).


----------

